# [ 2011 ] Questions about Summer Bay/The Desert Club Las Vegas



## DeniseM

We just got back from a great week at this resort - now DH wants to own there.

I see that you can pick up these weeks for free on ebay and other places, but I am not convinced that we should buy there when LV is such an easy exchange.  Does this trade through RCI points, only?

Can someone give me the 10¢ version of the move from one resort to another, the management changes, and the current outlook by owners?  I've read a lot of the threads, but I'm trying to get the big picture.

In looking at the Ads, it seems like this resort has both fixed weeks, and seasons, and that at 45 days out you can trade any week for anything available?  Is that correct?  How easy is it to trade out of your season at 45 days?

It also seems like the MF is advertised as being $5XX for both the 1 bdm. and 2 bdm. units?  Is that correct?

The MF seems low?  Why is that?  Is it being subsidized? - I see there is a sales office.

Once the new pedestrian Mall and other nearby attractions are completed, it seems like this will be an even better location?

Any thoughts as to why we should or should not acquire a TS here?


----------



## Gophesjo

I've been having a similar inner argument with myself about Grande Vista in Orlando.   Where I've landed is that for me in Orlando, it doesn't really have to be MGV.  If it did, however, I would go against my better 'rational' judgment and buy.


----------



## UWSurfer

DeniseM said:


> We just got back from a great week at this resort - now DH wants to own there.
> 
> I see that you can pick up these weeks for free on ebay and other places, but I am not convinced that we should buy there when LV is such an easy exchange.  Does this trade through RCI points, only?
> 
> Can someone give me the 10¢ version of the move from one resort to another, the management changes, and the current outlook by owners?  I've read a lot of the threads, but I'm trying to get the big picture.
> 
> In looking at the Ads, it seems like this resort has both fixed weeks, and seasons, and that at 45 days out you can trade any week for anything available?  Is that correct?  How easy is it to trade out of your season at 45 days?
> 
> It also seems like the MF is advertised as being $5XX for both the 1 bdm. and 2 bdm. units?  Is that correct?
> 
> The MF seems low?  Why is that?  Is it being subsidized? - I see there is a sales office.
> 
> Once the new pedestrian Mall and other nearby attractions are completed, it seems like this will be an even better location?
> 
> Any thoughts as to why we should or should not acquire a TS here?



I'm not certain anyone has a good sense of what the big picture & it's ramifications are just yet.  The resort was taken over from Summer Bay by Orange Lake who is rebranding under the Holiday Inn Resorts label.   They have a package & club which they sent out to existing owners that also wasn't very clearly labeled, at least from what I could make of it, but I also wasn't the least bit interested in being part of another vacation club.

I think part of the "problem" for OL is that there are potentially six types of owners of the TS property, each with seasonal variations and ownership types.   Under the pre-move Summer Bay there were something like six or eight different unit sizes depending on the building unit you owned.  When they moved to the current location it was standardized to three types (maybe four)  & there was a surplus of larger owner units.  Some of the old location owners were upgraded to a larger size week.

That's what happened to our week.  We purchased resale a spring week, one bedroom size (old location) which was enrolled in RCI Points, and ended up with a two bedroom unit/week as a part of the transition to the newer property.  Our MF this year totaled $551 ( 473 Operating Assessment, 75 reserve, 3 ARDA). 

OL in the acquisition ended up with more than 100 units as a result of the move that were made available to sell, but had to be updated by the developer.   OL announced in it's acquisition it's intention to do just that. 

My original intention by purchasing this week a few years back was to use it for convention housing for an annual trade show in town.  I had a thread asking if I could revert back to a straight week from RCI points, but figured it was a low cost way to be in points and give it a try.  As such I've used our HGVC for convention housing adjacent to LVH, and kept this week in RCI points to book stays at a variety of places that I otherwise didn't want to spend our HGVC points on (through their RCI portal).   I've only stayed at the property once and wasn't overly impressed.   The unit was nice but a little cave like and there were some hassle unrelated to the TS as my wife & mom were together and had the car and I had to either take the monorail, meet up for a ride or cab it.   It made for a less than optimal experience that one visit.  

The property has lots of potential and I've not stayed there since the entrance & club house were finished and opened.   You have so you know better than I on that front.   So far it's been very useful as a points trader to us & in theory we'd simply use our points to book into again.   My preference though has been to stay at HGVC when in Las Vegas, either Flamingo for pleasure or Karen for conventions.   (It might be even more interesting if/when the Planet Hollywood tower appears in the HGVC system for us.)


----------



## jackio

I owned 2 studios at the old resort, and was upgraded to 1BR units at the new complex.  I have been happy with the resort, but am in the process of paring down my timeshare inventory.  I gave away one of the weeks and am looking to give away the other.  We are not in points; we have use of one week that floats May-June-July.  For a housekeeping fee, the week can be split.   We have never had trouble reserving outside of our season, within the 45 day timeframe, including holiday weeks.  I have been happy with my ownership there.  However, we have too many weeks and not enough vacation time


----------



## MichaelColey

Although it's an RCI Points resort (presumably - I didn't check), it does exchange through RCI Weeks as well.  I'll be there later this week on a 9 TPU exchange.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Looking for any owners who have converted to Holiday Inn Club.   Any out there?


----------



## jackio

Sandy Lovell said:


> Looking for any owners who have converted to Holiday Inn Club.   Any out there?



I haven't received an invitation to do so yet.  Did you get something in the mail? - Jacki


----------



## Sandy VDH

jackio said:


> I haven't received an invitation to do so yet.  Did you get something in the mail? - Jacki



It was in the MF info......http://holidayinnclub.com/welcome/

Nominal fee is actually nominal.  Surprise surprise.  $100 transfer fee.

Plus the annual $104 (current $$ level).


----------



## jackio

Sandy Lovell said:


> It was in the MF info......http://holidayinnclub.com/welcome/
> 
> Nominal fee is actually nominal.  Surprise surprise.  $100 transfer fee.
> 
> Plus the annual $104 (current $$ level).



Thanks for directing me.

Am I to understand that enrolling in Holiday Inn Club for $100 + $104 fee will give me an RCI points membership even though I did not purchase the points package from Summer Bay?  They wanted $8000 to convert.


----------



## eschjw

jackio said:


> Am I to understand that enrolling in Holiday Inn Club for $100 + $104 fee will give me an RCI points membership even though I did not purchase the points package from Summer Bay?  They wanted $8000 to convert.



I was quoted the $8,000 conversion fee for the Crown Club in 08 and $2,900 for a RCI points conversion in 04. I did not convert my week.

I have a traditional season four (Nov,Dec,Jan) one bedroom deluxe week. I usually go for New Year's Eve week, make a reservation 45 days in advance for early October or make an exchange for a $1 with DAE.

I have yet to see the $100 conversion fee for the Holiday Inn Club on the website or on any material that has been sent to me.


----------



## hajjah

Greetings:  I am planning to dump my two berm unit as a result of the OL takeover.  I bought my week some years ago when other Tuggers jumped on the bandwagon upon learning of the new resort to be built and an increase in points.  I am also not happy with the recent changes made by RCI.  I won't renew my membership in April.  We've been members since 1998.
The great exchanges within a 30/45 day window are now basically non 
existent.  

I am planning to search EBay or some other website for a cheap studio unit 
that exchanges with II.  Are there any specific websites to search for II units?

Thanks


----------



## Sandy VDH

eschjw said:


> I was quoted the $8,000 conversion fee for the Crown Club in 08 and $2,900 for a RCI points conversion in 04. I did not convert my week.
> 
> I have a traditional season four (Nov,Dec,Jan) one bedroom deluxe week. I usually go for New Year's Eve week, make a reservation 45 days in advance for early October or make an exchange for a $1 with DAE.
> 
> I have yet to see the $100 conversion fee for the Holiday Inn Club on the website or on any material that has been sent to me.



It was not in the materials sent to me either, but what I was told by 2 different people on the phone yesterday. 

I own exactly the same thing as you, I did not convert with high $$ amounts. I book either new years and/or deposit it with DAE.  

For $100 I would consider this, but I just want some experience with Holiday Inn Club shares direst.


----------



## dwojo

jackio said:


> Thanks for directing me.
> 
> Am I to understand that enrolling in Holiday Inn Club for $100 + $104 fee will give me an RCI points membership even though I did not purchase the points package from Summer Bay?  They wanted $8000 to convert.



  Holiday Inn points trade in RCI through the Holiday Inn RCI portal. I have not had a problem exchanging that way. I see weeks and points.


----------



## Sandy VDH

dwojo said:


> Holiday Inn points trade in RCI through the Holiday Inn RCI portal. I have not had a problem exchanging that way. I see weeks and points.



dwojo

Since you own at Holiday Inn Club already, do you mind sharing some experiences on using Holiday Inn Club within HI and how does it exchange into RCI.  A Fixed schedule of points like the other portals or is there some other way you exchange for RCI.  Please advise us of your HIC experiences.

Thanks


----------



## dwojo

I have owned with HI for a year so am still learning how to use their system best. When exchanging with RCI I log on through the HI portal and all exchanges points or weeks are shown in HI points. RCI charges the normal fees. I have 150000 points eoy and by being flexible about when I go and watching for special offers I stayed 7 nights at Orange Lake in Orlando, exchanged for a long weekend in DuBois Pa. and still had enough points for another long weekend. When I have called my wait time was minimal and everyone has been helpful.


----------



## eschjw

Sandy

When you talked on the phone to Holiday Inn Club, did they quote you a HCI point value for your week? After looking at the web site my best guess estimate is about 84,000 HCI points or 42,000 RCI points for a week like ours. Did they call you or have you gotten an official invite to talk about the possible conversion? Thanks    Joe


----------



## Sandy VDH

eschjw said:


> Sandy
> 
> When you talked on the phone to Holiday Inn Club, did they quote you a HCI point value for your week? After looking at the web site my best guess estimate is about 84,000 HCI points or 42,000 RCI points for a week like ours. Did they call you or have you gotten an official invite to talk about the possible conversion? Thanks    Joe



You are correct about the point amount, except I think they said 83K but that must be wrong because I looked it up on the point chart and it is 84K.  Even though they assign you points, you can book your season regardless of points required.  For instance even though I only own 83k I could still book new Years as that is in my home season and actual points don't come into play.  I don't know if that only applies during a home season window, I did not get into that conversation.

 I do know know how it converts to RCI points I have not investigated that far.  

I did not get a call, I called them.  There was a website note in our MF package.  I called and asked about it.


----------



## jackio

I called today, and was told that my 1BR, May-July week would get 98,000 Holiday Inn points, or 49,000 RCI points.


----------



## anne1125

I flipped through the 83 pages about the club on their website but it's confusing to me.  I'm hoping you guys will help me decide whether this is a good thing for the owners of Desert Club and a good price.

We have until June to decide.

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## lawgs

MichaelColey said:


> Although it's an RCI Points resort (presumably - I didn't check), it does exchange through RCI Weeks as well.  I'll be there later this week on a 9 TPU exchange.



are you going  there for CES 2012??


----------



## MichaelColey

lawgs said:


> are you going there for CES 2012??


No, I'll be heading home before CES starts.  I'm here for a different conference: Affiliate Summit.


----------



## DeniseM

Michael - How do you like The Desert Club?  What bldg are you in?


----------



## MichaelColey

DeniseM said:


> Michael - How do you like The Desert Club? What bldg are you in?


Building 18.  Lousy view of the parking lot.  Third floor, with no elevators.  But I *LOVE* the resort.  GAS stove (never seen one in a timeshare!), high quality furnishings and trim, HUGE closets, big flat screen TVs, a fireplace, comfortable (firm) beds, spacious, etc.

Considering this is a 9 TPU exchange ($179 exchange + $90 TPU cost for me), it sure beats a hotel.  I'm sharing the 2BR unit with a friend / business associate (so it's basically just costing each of us $135 for the week!), and he commented that he liked it better than the Wynn.


----------



## jackio

MichaelColey said:


> Building 18.  Lousy view of the parking lot.  Third floor, with no elevators.  But I *LOVE* the resort.  GAS stove (never seen one in a timeshare!), high quality furnishings and trim, HUGE closets, big flat screen TVs, a fireplace, comfortable (firm) beds, spacious, etc.
> 
> Considering this is a 9 TPU exchange ($179 exchange + $90 TPU cost for me), it sure beats a hotel.  I'm sharing the 2BR unit with a friend / business associate (so it's basically just costing each of us $135 for the week!), and he commented that he liked it better than the Wynn.



The complex was originally rental apartments.  Harrah's wanted the land that the old Summer Bay was on, so they paid for all the renovations to the units and the complex.  As an old Summer Bay owner, I made out great.  I got a free upgrade from a studio to a 1BR, and if you ever saw the old Summer Bay you can appreciate the tremendous improvements.  The only thing we gave up was a location closer to the strip.


----------



## MollyBuzz

Can anyone clarify if the $104 for HI Club means you need to pay RCI their points membership as well on top of that, or does that $104 per year give you basically free access to RCI? 

I am a weeks owner, was never interested in an RCI points membership (because I am planning to dump RCI and their rising costs soon).  Worst case, I have my wekk in (or out) of my season, and can trade with DAE or Platinum, but maybe the HI Club is worth it..? I don't know...

and I stayed at Desert club once since I bought it, and loved it!


----------



## jackio

MollyBuzz said:


> Can anyone clarify if the $104 for HI Club means you need to pay RCI their points membership as well on top of that, or does that $104 per year give you basically free access to RCI?
> 
> I am a weeks owner, was never interested in an RCI points membership (because I am planning to dump RCI and their rising costs soon).  Worst case, I have my wekk in (or out) of my season, and can trade with DAE or Platinum, but maybe the HI Club is worth it..? I don't know...
> 
> and I stayed at Desert club once since I bought it, and loved it!



The rep told me that the $104/yr covers both the HI Club AND the RCI points memberships.


----------



## flyguy

*A question about where Summer Bay fits in now*

I recently received a call from Summer Bay about paying a billing of $179 relating to the Desert Club Resort.  I was told Summer Bay is still involved with this resort and that this billing would continue.  I'm not sure what the billing buys me or why Summer Bay is still involved.  Anyone have any answers?

Just was in Vegas before Christmas and the resort looks very nice.  The new Club House is splendid, the Bar and Grill have reasonable prices and some tasty menu items.  The convenience store has some basic items similar to what I've seen at some other timeshares. We were staying at Polo Towers Villas but as we are owners here at Desert Club wanted to see the progress since we stayed here in '09.  There is a huge building being constructed for the sales and administrative staff near the back of the complex.

Having been owners back in the days or Ramada, this resort is night and day better than before, even being further from the strip. I do believe the owners association has done a reasonable job looking out for our best interests.  Presently, I don't see a downside to the Orange Lake move and will be interested to learn more about the Holiday Inn Club exchange.


----------



## IndyJoe

Flyguy1

I am a Desert Club Resort owner and have not received any billing from the old summer bay.  Just paid last week 2012 maintenance dues but that was on an Orange Lake website. The $179 sounds strange.  Did they bill u in the mail or just by phone?


----------



## flyguy

I received a phone call and they asked if I received the billing and then said that a late fee would soon be added.  I don't recall getting the mailed billing and if I did, probably discarded it thinking it was no longer valid.  I don't know if it might be for the Summer Bay Vacations discount program or not.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Only reason for Summer Bay to call and ask for money, is that you owed them some outstanding fee.  They are wanting to collect it before you go away.

Can't think of any other reason for SB to be asking for money.  

So either SB and money owed, or some scammer.


----------



## fluxmn

*Flyguy1*

I'm guessing that is the yearly fee for the Summer Bay Travel club that they try to scam people into buying every year.  They still send me a bill and call every year for the annual fees even though I tell them I don't want it.


----------



## roadtriper

Summer Bay has no financial connection to the Desert Club any longer. and I can't think of anything involved with the timeshares that would equal $179.
as the previous poster indicated it's most likely a travel product that Summer Bay is trying to sell you or, sold you.  it has nothing to do with your Timeshare at the Desert Club.   Orange Lake Mgmt is doing all the billing for the Desert Club since the Transfer back in June.   RT


----------



## andex

I am pleased with the switch. Because I have young kids my first pick was OL Orlando but I knew I had to buy from developer to get into points. I bought summer bay 2 bedroom before the acquisition and a one bedroom after the OL acquisition. One of my friends also bought a 2 bedroom through ebay. My two bedroom increased its points by 15%. Original it was 73,400 RCI points now I have 169,000 HI points which is 84,000 RCI points. 10% increase on one bedroom. I converted in November because somehow I bought a crown club timeshare through eBay? It was no brainer they told me if I didn’t take it I would go back to float week. they would not support the RCI points? Truth or not? This works for me. 
I like the point increase they brought. 
I like that all their properties are gold crown. (Insurance that this property is in good hands)
I like the HI priority points program. (Points don’t expire and offer a different option)
Cheaper fee to book within OL resorts $49 instead of RCI fee. Example OL Orlando. 
I like that RCI is available and included through their membership at lower cost than I was paying RCI.
Seems like an improvement to me. I am now considering one last purchase. Hilton? Wondering if we can buy the timeshare through a corporation? 
FWIW I really appreciate this board. My brother in law came back from Vegas vacation in April 2011 and had purchased Grandview for 26k he told me this 15 days after his purchase. To late to cancel. He brought up a good point of Vegas, no tornado, hurricanes, earthquakes, ect less chance of special assessments. I found some similar packages that he bought on eBay but choose summerbay for the location, location, location. Even though Grandview had a slightly better points to mf ratio. Things turned out great. Best 10$ I ever spent in my life. Thanks TUG!!


----------



## rdober

I purchased a 2 bedroom unit on ebay a few years ago right before the change. Stayed there a couple of times and was very pleased. My unit is fixed for Aug to Oct any week. No RCI. Just received a letter from Orange Lake about a one time opportunity to buy in to their club by June 2012 without purchasing anothet unit, etc. Never stated the cost. Does anybody know what the cost is to join for a person with a unit of my type and what the annual dues might be. And is it worth it.  Appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## andex

rdober said:


> I purchased a 2 bedroom unit on ebay a few years ago right before the change. Stayed there a couple of times and was very pleased. My unit is fixed for Aug to Oct any week. No RCI. Just received a letter from Orange Lake about a one time opportunity to buy in to their club by June 2012 without purchasing anothet unit, etc. Never stated the cost. Does anybody know what the cost is to join for a person with a unit of my type and what the annual dues might be. And is it worth it.  Appreciate any help. Thanks.



IF IT IS THE SAME AS MINE..... 100$ 
PLUS 104$ FOR THE ANNUAL MEMBERSHIP WHICH INCLUDES YOUR RCI MEMBERSHIP.


----------



## madbuns

*Am Converting my Units to Holiday Inn Club Vacation*

I also own in Desert Club (2 units - 1 RCI Points @ 65,000 annual, 1 RCI Week at 23 TPU) and love the updated resort (I bought both on ebay during the transition to their current location, so I have no knowledge of the "old" Desert Inn resort).  Recently, I have been going through the analysis of transitioning my ownership into Holiday Inn Club Vacation points. Based on my understanding, I have decided to move forward. Some of the main reasons include the following:

* Basic cost structure of HICV is lower than that of RCI
* My units are worth more RCI points in HICV than in the current RCI program (based on the current HICV to RCI points conversation rate of 2 HICV=1 RCI)
* RCI interface does not limit inventory to converted HICV holders
* Conversion to priority points (5 HICV = 4 PP) allows for much more diverse and unlimited ability to monetize the points back into something should availability not time well with needs

Some challenges which I am willing to accept in the interim include the following:

* Existing RCI points and deposited RCI Weeks will not convert (only moving forward) - must maintain original RCI accounts (and pay for them ourselves)
* Must join HICV for a minimum of 3 years - the contract gives them the right to increase membership costs during that time
* HICV points will NOT be transferred with the future sale of the unit (the buyer would have to buy into HICV from scratch, except for family transfers)

@jackio - yes, you get direct RCI weeks/points access through HICV portal, but if you already have banked weeks/points, you will need your OLD accounts to manage those until they are used

@DeniseM - my MF is $551 for both units, and the original RCI points were 65,000 - the conversion to HICV provides me with 77,000 RCI points (should I choose to exchange with RCI at that point).  I do believe that there is a minor subsidy which was due to the original lawsuit which drove the new location to be built in the first place (Harrah's paid for it).  I think that the only reason that I would not acquire a timeshare here right now is (1) the uncertainty around resale should the buyer choose to use HICV and (2) Orange Lake has been known to raise the maintenance fees to match local competitors (on a point/trading power basis) without regard to increased value for the owners.

@eschjw and Sandy Lovell - there are four seasons at the Desert Inn and the HICV conversion is valuing each of the seasons differently - I don't know the exact valuation, however - I am season two for both units and they are giving 154,000 HICV points; I don't know the other conversion rates, but believe that one of them provides 15% fewer points 

@MollyBuzz - the yearly HICV fee gives you access to RCI points/week inventory - but they will not pay for an integrated account (if you have other properties that are RCI, unless you can convince Holiday Inn to accept them into their club, you will still pay RCI fees for those properties)

Good luck - I will be happy to share how, eh, smooth the conversion process is.

Best Regards,

madbuns


----------



## jackio

Madbuns, thanks for the research you have done and the clarification.  I was unaware that I had to stay in it 3 years.


----------



## fluxmn

*What if you leave HIVC*

Madbuns, any idea what happens if you leave HIVC.  Will the properties go back to RCI points or just regular RCI weeks or none of the above?  Just curious what happens if HIVC doesn't pan out.

Thanks


----------



## UWSurfer

Any idea how they are able to provide a higher RCI point value for being in their club?  

"the original RCI points were 65,000 - the conversion to HICV provides me with 77,000 RCI points"


----------



## madbuns

*Leaving Las Vegas and More Value*

@fluxmn - my understanding is that with a lot of trouble, the week can go back to the original RCI standing; however, no one at RCI, Orange Lake, or Holiday Inn was able (willing) to provide me with a clear answer.  For the financial analysis that I did (yes - I am a financial spreadsheet geek), I assumed that I would end up with a plain vanilla 2BR timeshare at the Desert Club in Vegas ("...or none of the above").

@UWSurfer - nothing firm - my **guess** is that (1) Orange Lake is not interested in maintaining a multi-exchange, multi-value property and is providing a trading incentive to current owners to move to HICV, reducing the relative strength of RCI at the property, (2) HICV does not currently have inventory in Las Vegas and is willing to pay current owners a higher value in order to round out their trading portfolio, and (3) better market value equalization - Desert Club does not always trade at true value in regard to competitors - the increases help reset beliefs that revolve around the pre-Harrah's Desert Club.

Best Regards,

Madbuns


----------



## IndyJoe

*Question on HICV Club?*

I have read and re-read the info on HICV club.  I currently own the season of Feb, Mar, and Apr, but commonly use the 45 day or less rule to book in the fall.  

If I move to HICV club, what are my options to book?  Do I still get my season?  Can I book Vegas other times of the year without paying some extra booking fee?

HIVC Club looks like a nice deal, but don't want to lose the flexibility I have today.


----------



## eschjw

IndyJoe said:


> I have read and re-read the info on HICV club.  I currently own the season of Feb, Mar, and Apr, but commonly use the 45 day or less rule to book in the fall.
> 
> If I move to HICV club, what are my options to book?  Do I still get my season?  Can I book Vegas other times of the year without paying some extra booking fee?
> 
> HIVC Club looks like a nice deal, but don't want to lose the flexibility I have today.



You do get your season at no extra cost if you book at least 10 months in advance. Other seasons would have would have a booking fee and a points cost based based on the season. Follow this link and it will explain all the options for you. http://holidayinnclub.com/welcome/


----------



## jackio

*Took the Plunge*

I took the plunge and decided to give it a try for 3 years anyway.  The reps were very helpful.  I was charged $204 -  $100 to join and $104 for the first year's dues.  I am awaiting my welcome kit.  Our Priority Club gold card has arrived.


----------



## IndyJoe

*Points question*

Ok, found it.  Thanks.  So sounds like your week is assigned a Club
Point value on season owned.  And no fee applies when you reserve at your Home Resort 13–10 months in advance as long as same season and same type of unit.

Before we could only book out of season 45 days or less.  Now for only a $49 day fee can book up to 10 months in advance.  Very cool and to me would be worth $49.  Probably could save that much on booking airfare farther in advance.

I found the below on page 37 of the 2012 member guide.  Note the difference of point values. Anyone know how much different the values are in and out of season.

"Owners of Desert Club, Las Vegas will be allocated Club Points for each Timeshare Interest owned in an amount equal to the average Club Points for the season in which that particular Timeshare Interest is owned. During the Resort Access window, the cost of a reservation for the same season and unit type owned will be equal to the amount of Club Points owned for that Timeshare Interest regardless of the Club Point value that the individual Unit Week may otherwise carry. When reserving outside of the season owned or for a different unit, standard reservation Club Point values and fees will apply."


----------



## jackio

IndyJoe said:


> Ok, found it.  Thanks.  So sounds like your week is assigned a Club
> Point value on season owned.  And no fee applies when you reserve at your Home Resort 13–10 months in advance as long as same season and same type of unit.
> 
> Before we could only book out of season 45 days or less.  Now for only a $49 day fee can book up to 10 months in advance.  Very cool and to me would be worth $49.  Probably could save that much on booking airfare farther in advance.
> 
> I found the below on page 37 of the 2012 member guide.  Note the difference of point values. Anyone know how much different the values are in and out of season.
> 
> "Owners of Desert Club, Las Vegas will be allocated Club Points for each Timeshare Interest owned in an amount equal to the average Club Points for the season in which that particular Timeshare Interest is owned. During the Resort Access window, the cost of a reservation for the same season and unit type owned will be equal to the amount of Club Points owned for that Timeshare Interest regardless of the Club Point value that the individual Unit Week may otherwise carry. When reserving outside of the season owned or for a different unit, standard reservation Club Point values and fees will apply."



I own season 2 (May-June-July) and received 98,000 points.  My friend owns season 1 (Feb-Mar-April) and received 94,000 points. I figure if I book her season, I pay the exchange fee but still have 4000 points banked.


----------



## IndyJoe

*Slight difference in points*



jackio said:


> I own season 2 (May-June-July) and received 98,000 points.  My friend owns season 1 (Feb-Mar-April) and received 94,000 points. I figure if I book her season, I pay the exchange fee but still have 4000 points banked.



So I called HIVC and joined.  Paid my $100 one-time fee to join plus $104 yearly.

Here is how my situtation worked out.  I have Season 1 (Feb, Mar, Apr) 2 bedroom B today which is worth 148k HIVC points.  Four of my weeks cross over into prime season as HIVC defines.  Technically to book that season, I would need 154k points.   Should I book 10-13 months in advance, HIVC "trues-up" the points so that I can get my 2 bedroom week during my orginal season timeframe.  No extra points or costs needed.  Basically business as usual.

Now should I choose to go in September, the advantage with HIVC is that I can book 10 months in advance vs. 45 or less with Summer Bay.

BUT, the disavantage is if I want a 2-Bedroom, the points for weeks 36-37 is 154,000 points and weeks 38-39 is 182,000 points.  As my unit only has 148,000 points, I would not have enough points to book an entire week in September.   

 They could not tell me for sure on the phone, but said once I get my on-line account I can calculate the exact amounts, but roughly speaking if I go early in September (weeks 36-37) I could stay 6 nights and if I go late September (38-39) I probably would only have enough points for 5 nights.

HOWEVER, big advantage is if only my wife and I go, then we could book a 1 bedroom vs. 2 bedroom and would have lots of points left over or enough points to stay 10 nights.

As with anything, there is alway advanatages and disadvantages.  We took the plunge as I think the advantages will win.  Time will tell.


----------



## tassop

We own a "deeded" property @ Desert Club, not involved with any "points" at this time and not sure if we will. Right now we're not interested in any other timeshare units except here in vegas. Would there be a disadvantage to us in not joining HICR? We're "new" to the timeshare thing and got the 1Br deluxe just as Summer Bay did the deed exchange from a friend @ work. Got the unit for a song, couldn't say no to the offer as we frequent Vegas on reg. basis and has worked out great for us.
Open for any opinions, good or bad lol.
thanks in advance


----------



## timeos2

tassop said:


> We own a "deeded" property @ Desert Club, not involved with any "points" at this time and not sure if we will. Right now we're not interested in any other timeshare units except here in vegas. Would there be a disadvantage to us in not joining HICR? We're "new" to the timeshare thing and got the 1Br deluxe just as Summer Bay did the deed exchange from a friend @ work. Got the unit for a song, couldn't say no to the offer as we frequent Vegas on reg. basis and has worked out great for us.
> Open for any opinions, good or bad lol.
> thanks in advance



About the only real negative could be that they will raise the cost if you wait. Way back when (early 90's) when Fairfield was bankrupt and the introduction of the now well known Points saved them they offered owners a very low buy in.  After they got many if not most to change they basically closed the door to those that didn't buy in. They can still get a conversion but now the cost is so outrageous that it makes far more sense to just buy a points ownership resale than to convert a fixed ownership. 

The same could - but may not - happen to HIVC.  I'd worry about that IF I thought I had any possible interest in ever converting.  Other than that I see no real problems with just keeping what you have.  If you do plan to trade a lot then look at converting as trading is no longer a good deal du to the high costs of membership (with RCI/II), fees that are way too high for the services and a tendency for the big guys to skim off the best potential trades to rentals thus leaving little of value to the members to trade into.


----------



## madbuns

*I Was Not Banned in Vegas, Documents Signed, Follow-Ups*

All -

After all of the research that I did, I ended up signing the documents and becoming a HICV member with both of my timeshare interests at the Desert Club.

Some feedback about the process:

* Contract questions were very difficult to get answered (e.g., there is a marketing component that I wanted removed; easier to ask to be put on do-not-contact list after the fact)

* Technology support for automated document signing was less than stellar (I liked the idea, but did not like the execution; also - no redlining - either sign or not)

* The number provided by Orange Lake is NOT for membership services - it is a specialized line to market the transition to HICV (as such, they were able to provide a good deal about the benefits, but not able to cover contract or specific situation issues)

* Little communication once documentation is signed (I got a message saying that the documents were signed and I would get something in 8 weeks - no contact information was provided)

* There was a lack of clarity with regard to current use year points (RCI Points) and banked deposits (RCI Weeks).  Effectively, if you have already been issued your 2012 use year points by RCI OR have already banked your 2012 use week, you will NOT get HICV points for either of those properties until 2013.  If you complete the membership contract prior to use week (or use year points issuance), even if you don't have your membership materials, you WILL get HICV points for the property (properties).

Other than that, some specific follow-ups:

@jackio - Thanks for the update.  How long did it take for you to get your Priority Club card after you signed the documents?  Please do keep us up-to-date so we can set our expectations appropriately.

@UWSurfer - You asked how they can provide a different number of points (in this case, more than RCI was providing).  I now understand it was to (1) weight points for each season in a way that is more inline with the way other HICV resorts were weighted (vs that of RCI) and (2) to provide an incentive to RCI Point owners (based on a conversation with a kind rep).

@MollyBuzz - Following from jackio's point, the $104 is for membership in HICV and for access to RCI Points inventory.  The only caveat is that Holiday Inn has put into the contract that they may choose to discontinue the RCI relationship at any time.  Also, I did not get a sense that we have a specific account - rather, we have a portal that will convert to RCI points at the time of making an exchange reservation (so we don't ever actually own any RCI Points).

@tassop - I agree with timeos2's (sp?) interpretation.  You will ALWAYS own the underlying property interest.  If I were in your situation, I would actually consider the $204 (expected total of $412 over three years) a reasonable investment in what I call the "option value" of joining.  Low cost, check it out, don't like it, quit after three years.  Do like it, already in for a very low entry fee.

Here's to a hopefully trouble-free three years...
:whoopie: 

Best Regards,

Ethan


----------



## UWSurfer

I truly hope this works out for those who convert.   

Given the number of changes, companies who own or manage the resort, systems & now locations that this resort have experienced over the past 10 years, it would be nice if one operator can get a handle on the place and move it forward in a positive way.

At least they are starting with what is effectively a new property.


----------



## M&JJ

I wish I knew more about RCI.  This is the only property I own that is affiliated with RCI - the rest are II so I am not familiar with the resorts that RCI has or how to use the points or if the points value are of use or...

My 2 bedroom is worth 126,000 points - 63,000 RCI points.  Is that much?  little?  How can I find out what kind of trade I can get with this?

I have used my week at Desert club or at least part of the week every year.  I am considering purchasing in to the Holiday Inn club basically because I think it is not going to get any cheaper and I may regret it in the future.  I see there are inexpensive units around so am also considering purchasing another week to get additional points... if it makes sense.

What are others doing?


----------



## UWSurfer

I guess I don't understand your statement about the valuation of your unit.   

Our two bedroom I believe is 64,000 RCI points which is a reasonable amount.   It can get you something comparable in many places, and may require you borrow from your next years points to stay in Hawaii in the same size unit, as we're doing in October.

I did a quick self guided tour of the club house this morning now that the entrance is complete and the signage is now HI Vacation Club, Desert Club Resort.    This is the first time I've seen it since the construction there was completed and I must say it looks very, very nice.   The check-in and lobby are as professional and roomy as they come, the market is in the basement (didn't know they had a basement) and is stocked as well as our HGVC's, and the grill restaurant looks tasty but a slight bit pricy with a $10 cheeseburger.   

It's such a treat seeing it finished now.   I will admit having the resort branded Holiday Inn does give the impression of a less than high end resort, and if we had any say in the matter it would have been nice if it had become something else.   Still, the place has never looked better and it's just great to see it done.


----------



## fluxmn

*Reactions to the Holiday Inn Club*

Sorry to post in an older thread but I was just wondering if any of you guys that decided to join the Holiday Inn Club had any info to share.  What are your first impressions?  Do you recommend it?  Do you think it was a good deal?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## rudts

We've been members since December.
We thought it would be a good idea since we always have unused RCI points that expire, and the club has other means of spending points.
But we feel that maybe we made a bad choice. The fact that we can go back to the old system in 3 years convinced us join, also the annual fees are less than RCI.
We kept one week out of the club and are very happy we did because it shows us the difference. 
With the club you have to book your week (days) 13 to 10 months ahead or you pay 50-60$ booking fee, the old weeks program has no booking fee or cancelling fee or date change until 72 hours before arrival date.
We like the freedom to make  last minute decisions (of course depending on availability).
Since we hardly ever exchange, and basically only use our weeks in Las Vegas,
in hind site we should not have joined.  I let them know that it is presently my intention to revert back to the old system in 3 years. 
We've had many contacts with them and find that they seem not as efficient or organized as Summer Bay personnel were. Maybe that's because  Vegas 
is still a new destination for them and they handle it from Florida.


----------



## jackio

I just went in to the website for the first time yesterday.  I am thinking that I made a good decision in joining.  When we go to Las Vegas, we usually don't stay entire week, just 4 or 5 days.  Then I let the other days go unused or let someone use them for the split week fee.  With the vacation club I can book the amount of nights I need and have points left over, which I might convert to Holiday Inn Priority Club points.  I haven't gotten the materials to check out RCI points yet, but the Holiday Inn Club looks like it will work for me.


----------



## fluxmn

Thanks for your replies. My contracts are already RCI points and I just don't see what I would be gaining by joining the club. I might save a little on the fees as long as I booked at resorts in the club but other than that I see no advantages.

I also haven't been impressed with the people in the call center.  I've called a couple of times with questions and they either didn't seem to know much about the club or didn't really seem to care to help me out.

Hopefully it is because they are new in Vegas and not a sign of how Holiday runs their club.

I'm still undecided but leaning more toward staying with RCI instead of the HI club.

Ed


----------



## Larry

fluxmn said:


> Thanks for your replies. My contracts are already RCI points and I just don't see what I would be gaining by joining the club. I might save a little on the fees as long as I booked at resorts in the club but other than that I see no advantages.
> 
> I also haven't been impressed with the people in the call center.  I've called a couple of times with questions and they either didn't seem to know much about the club or didn't really seem to care to help me out.
> 
> Hopefully it is because they are new in Vegas and not a sign of how Holiday runs their club.
> 
> I'm still undecided but leaning more toward staying with RCI instead of the HI club.
> 
> Ed



Haven't really looked into it, but I have very little interest in resorts within the club and have done very well so far with getting outstanding trades using RCI points, so since I'm a happy camper with what I have, I can't see any reason for switching to the Club.


----------



## andex

Disappointed that we don't have extra vacation through the HIVC RCI portal!


----------



## andex

Larry said:


> Haven't really looked into it, but I have very little interest in resorts within the club and have done very well so far with getting outstanding trades using RCI points, so since I'm a happy camper with what I have, I can't see any reason for switching to the Club.



Has anyone checked if you will be able to keep the RCI points down the road? i was told (not sure if its true) that they would not support the RCI points going forward? any opinions if they could do this?


----------



## andex

For those of you that have converted to HIVC. Are you being offered the same point value that is in the membership guide? Wondering if others would mind posting the conversion formula this way we can figure it out? Trying to get a straight answer from the front line call operators is like trying to pull teeth. 
My weeks that are converted are as follows:
2 Bedroom A - season 3 deed week 42, originally 73,600 RCI points I now get 169,000 HIVC (membership guide 182,000) roughly 7% less than membership guide value.
1 bedroom deluxe - season 3 deed week 40, RCI points 51,400, HIVC points 113,000 (Membership Guide 121,000) roughly 7% less than membership guide value
I called tonight with a 2 bedroom lock off deeded week 51. And they were telling me I would get 168,000 pts. Membership guide is posting different point values for week 51 and 52:  week 51 as 203,000 point and week 52 is 242,000 points.
Original deed was float season 4 week. Deeded week 51?


----------



## eschjw

andex said:


> For those of you that have converted to HIVC. Are you being offered the same point value that is in the membership guide? Wondering if others would mind posting the conversion formula this way we can figure it out? Trying to get a straight answer from the front line call operators is like trying to pull teeth.
> My weeks that are converted are as follows:
> 2 Bedroom A - season 3 deed week 42, originally 73,600 RCI points I now get 169,000 HIVC (membership guide 182,000) roughly 7% less than membership guide value.
> 1 bedroom deluxe - season 3 deed week 40, RCI points 51,400, HIVC points 113,000 (Membership Guide 121,000) roughly 7% less than membership guide value
> I called tonight with a 2 bedroom lock off deeded week 51. And they were telling me I would get 168,000 pts. Membership guide is posting different point values for week 51 and 52:  week 51 as 203,000 point and week 52 is 242,000 points.
> Original deed was float season 4 week. Deeded week 51?



I have not converted but I have talked to them a couple of times and I will take a stab at explaining it. 

The point value for your week depends on the average value of the weeks in your season. The deeded week determines the season. There are 13 weeks in a season so you total the HIC point values for each week and then divide by 13. As an example, season 3 is the months of August, September and October. August weeks are worth 154,000 points and the others are worth 182,000 points. I guess the average is 169,000 points.
 As a club member you can reserve any week in your season 10 to 13 months in advance at no additional cost regardless of what the week point value is. If you reserve less than 10 months in advance, then you must pay a reservation fee and the point value of the week. A season 3 week then would the cost you 154,000 or 182,000 points depending on which week you choose. Look at page 37 and 97 of the HIC club member guide for more info.  http://www.holidayinnclub.com/welcome/pdf/2011ClubMembershipGuide.pdf

For RCI points owners the RCI point values will go up if you join. Your 2 bedroom season 3 week would be worth 84,500 RCI points. This is over a 10,000 point increase. RCI points fees would apply for a points reservation. 

As an HIC club member, you could reserve a week in your season and choose to rent it out or deposit it with any exchange comapny. You could also use it as RCI points or HIC points. Hope this helps.


----------



## andex

Thats my point. August club members get 154,000 pts same as membership book value. I have a 2 bedroom season 3 that cost 182,000 to rent. Yet they give me 169,000 points? 
One member is getting the value that in thier guide the other is not. same as the Lock off they rent it for 202,000 pts yet offer me 166,000 pts for it? this week might be worth more as a fixed week rather than having it within a point system?


----------



## Larry

andex said:


> Has anyone checked if you will be able to keep the RCI points down the road? i was told (not sure if its true) that they would not support the RCI points going forward? any opinions if they could do this?



I just renewed my RCI points account for another 3 years. I purchased an RCI points account on my initial purchase on ebay so I don't know how they can change what I bought???

I will see what happens in another 3 years but doubt that my ownership can be changed by Holiday Inn Club.


----------



## eschjw

andex said:


> Thats my point. August club members get 154,000 pts same as membership book value. I have a 2 bedroom season 3 that cost 182,000 to rent. Yet they give me 169,000 points?
> One member is getting the value that in thier guide the other is not. same as the Lock off they rent it for 202,000 pts yet offer me 166,000 pts for it? this week might be worth more as a fixed week rather than having it within a point system?



There are *no* August Club members or even owners. Remember you don't really own a week but a season. If you converted, the weeks in your season would all cost the same if you reserve 10 to 13 months in advance. You may not like the finer grain of the HIC point costs when you reserve less than 10 months in advance, but these costs however are in line with supply and demand.

RCI points at this resort are also allocated by the average season value. I don't know if they charge the same for each week within a season or not. If they do and you converted to HIC, you could make a RCI points reservation for the 2 bedroom season 3 and have 10,000 points left over for other uses. You would have to pay the RCI points exchange fee.

Season 4 has some of the highest and lowest point value weeks. If I owned a lock off in season 4, I would break it up and deposit a Christmas or New Years Eve week for the highest trade or rent return. I own a season 4 one bedroom deluxe and do not belong to RCI. I probably will not join HIC because what I am doing now works fine for me. I toyed with obtaining a free 2 bedroom season 3 to increase my total value at the resort for the $100 conversion fee, but decided not to. 

The two timeshares I now own are more than enough for me.


----------



## eschjw

Larry said:


> I just renewed my RCI points account for another 3 years. I purchased an RCI points account on my initial purchase on ebay so I don't know how they can change what I bought???
> 
> I will see what happens in another 3 years but doubt that my ownership can be changed by Holiday Inn Club.



Nothing will change for you.


----------



## roadtriper

eschjw said:


> I have not converted but I have talked to them a couple of times and I will take a stab at explaining it.
> 
> The point value for your week depends on the average value of the weeks in your season. The deeded week determines the season. There are 13 weeks in a season so you total the HIC point values for each week and then divide by 13. As an example, season 3 is the months of August, September and October. August weeks are worth 154,000 points and the others are worth 182,000 points. I guess the average is 169,000 points.
> As a club member you can reserve any week in your season 10 to 13 months in advance at no additional cost regardless of what the week point value is. If you reserve less than 10 months in advance, then you must pay a reservation fee and the point value of the week. A season 3 week then would the cost you 154,000 or 182,000 points depending on which week you choose. Look at page 37 and 97 of the HIC club member guide for more info.  http://www.holidayinnclub.com/welcome/pdf/2011ClubMembershipGuide.pdf
> 
> For RCI points owners the RCI point values will go up if you join. Your 2 bedroom season 3 week would be worth 84,500 RCI points. This is over a 10,000 point increase. RCI points fees would apply for a points reservation.
> 
> As an HIC club member, you could reserve a week in your season and choose to rent it out or deposit it with any exchange comapny. You could also use it as RCI points or HIC points. Hope this helps.



thanks for the link to the membership guide. it helps explain the process. does anyone have a link to the 2012 guide???  the 2011 guide doesnt have the Desert Club in it.  I wasn't a big fan of the Summer Bay Crown Club and never joined, but this one looks promising for the small $$$ outlay during the intro period. I'll probably sign up and give it a try. worst case after 3 years I go back to my base weeks which is all I have been using up till now  RT


----------



## fluxmn

Here is the link to the 2012 membership guide.

http://holidayinnclub.com/pdf/2012_ClubMemberGuide.pdf


----------



## roadtriper

fluxmn said:


> Here is the link to the 2012 membership guide.
> 
> http://holidayinnclub.com/pdf/2012_ClubMemberGuide.pdf



Awsome, Thank You!


----------



## eschjw

*HIC 2012 Guide has changed!!!*

This 2012 HIC guide has changed from the one that I have saved on my computer. Page 97 now only has 4 seasons instead of 5 and they correspond exactly to our seasons as we have always had at our resort. The point values for each season are the same as the average conversion value that I was quoted. In my saved 2012 guide week 52 for a 1 bedroom deluxe cost 121,000 points to reserve, but in the new 2012 guide it only costs 83,000 points. If this is all correct, then you can forget what I said about the finer grain of this system. Also, page 97 no references back to the note on page 37 for Desert Club owners and the note about how Season and Club Point value may differ is no longer there.


----------



## roadtriper

Thanks, to everyone who has shared their research into the HIVC membership option for Desert Club owners. 
In my situation I can't find a down side to joining up under the $100 offer.
in the past I've left unused inventory to expire on Dec31. this will offer many other options to use points and can convert them to Priority Club points at a 5:4 ratio and they then never expire as PC Points.
here's some things I figured out speaking with the Vacation Counsler
Our season 4 = Winter Season and is the lowest point value 2bdrm 124,000pts
Our season 1 = Prime Season   2nd Lowest point value  2 bdrm 148,000pts
Our Season 2 = Summer Season   next to highest value  2 bdrm 154000pts
Our Season 3 = Peak Season  Highest Value   2 bdrm 169,000 points

HIVC Points exchange to RCI points at a 2:1 ratio  169000 HIVC points = 84500 RCI Points 

there is no point difference between a 2 bedroom "A" floorplan and a 2 bedroom "B" floorplan  so if you own an "A": and prefer a "B" under the point reservation you can request the "B" floorplan.

asked about future purchases i.e. if I were to buy another unit (resale) down the road  would it be allowed into the HIVC point account. evidently not if purchased resale, but would be if purchased through the developer. 

the only real negetive I can see with my particular inventory is my weaker season units wont get me into a prime season week. where under the 45 day rule I could usually always get fall weeks. but assume that would get harder to pull off as the resort's popularity increases, which it seems to be.

So...  I guess I'm convinced!  I'll be joining.  worst case scenario, after 3 years I'm back to my base weeks at the Desert Club.  

Thanks again for everyone's input, keep it coming! the more we learn about the program the better wew can learn to manage it for our personal needs/wants   RT


----------



## jackio

roadtriper said:


> Thanks, to everyone who has shared their research into the HIVC membership option for Desert Club owners.
> In my situation I can't find a down side to joining up under the $100 offer.
> in the past I've left unused inventory to expire on Dec31. this will offer many other options to use points and can convert them to Priority Club points at a 5:4 ratio and they then never expire as PC Points.
> here's some things I figured out speaking with the Vacation Counsler
> Our season 4 = Winter Season and is the lowest point value 2bdrm 124,000pts
> Our season 1 = Prime Season   2nd Lowest point value  2 bdrm 148,000pts
> Our Season 2 = Summer Season   next to highest value  2 bdrm 154000pts
> Our Season 3 = Peak Season  Highest Value   2 bdrm 169,000 points
> 
> HIVC Points exchange to RCI points at a 2:1 ratio  169000 HIVC points = 84500 RCI Points
> 
> there is no point difference between a 2 bedroom "A" floorplan and a 2 bedroom "B" floorplan  so if you own an "A": and prefer a "B" under the point reservation you can request the "B" floorplan.
> 
> asked about future purchases i.e. if I were to buy another unit (resale) down the road  would it be allowed into the HIVC point account. evidently not if purchased resale, but would be if purchased through the developer.
> 
> the only real negetive I can see with my particular inventory is my weaker season units wont get me into a prime season week. where under the 45 day rule I could usually always get fall weeks. but assume that would get harder to pull off as the resort's popularity increases, which it seems to be.
> 
> So...  I guess I'm convinced!  I'll be joining.  worst case scenario, after 3 years I'm back to my base weeks at the Desert Club.
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's input, keep it coming! the more we learn about the program the better wew can learn to manage it for our personal needs/wants   RT



They did tell me, however, if you want to convert to Priority Club points, you have to do it before October.  So you can't wait til the very last minute.


----------



## andex

ESCHJW When I picked up my 2nd resale I made sure it was deeded between week 38-45 and I was also checking the RCI points schedual. I recently picked up season 4 deeded week 51. Both RCI and HIVC attribute higher points during week 51 and 52. Figured great as page 97 shows this should be considered as a peak season like they show in their book. Not so, when I was talking to the counselor they place it as season 4 and season 4 is spread across all the seasons according to page 97. Value, Prime, Peak, fall, and holiday!! RT seems to have deciphered how they do their freaky math!

RT- Thanks that’s great, it spans over all four seasons. Looks like they are taking some points of what they consider some of the higher seasons and attribute to the season they consider some of the lower seasons. Makes sense business wise for them!
Jackio! This a great option: with wyndham you have to do it for the future year only not the current year. I already converted HIVC points 100k to 80k pc Points. I could of booked a room the other night at a holiday inn for 5000 points which works to about 26$ for the night. But because of the limited points I have, tax deduction for the room and the park and fly I decided to pay 145$. Nice thing is we got a treats on the way in for being platinum members and got a nice upgrade on our room. Same situation in NY. We liked the special attention we got! When I looked into the wyndham point to hotel room. I came to the conclusion that it was nothing close to what we have here with HIVC!! Also looking at booking a crown plaza in key west between Christmas and new years the cheapest room is around 400$, If I use points in my case it works out to about 180$ by using points!! Its viable option!!


----------



## Mimi

We own 3 2br WEEKS at Las Vegas Desert Club (that were purchased on eBay under the Summer Bay management) and we just completed a 2-week stay. We also own timeshare weeks in Cocoa Beach, Maui, Kauai, and Hawaii.  None of our ownership is with points. We tried to find the Customer Care office, in order to pay our annual MF's and book our use next year, but we learned it is a thing of the past! We were shocked after speaking to HI reps at the newly remodeled preview center. They led us to believe that unless we upgrade to Holiday Inn Club Vacations (points), we could only reserve our stay through RCI and we would have to pay a trading fee to use our week. Since we recently let our RCI membership lapse, we were given the impression that we were out of luck! After taking a tour of the upgraded HI remodeled units, and still having no interest in the HICV program, we were finally told we could find a HOA rep at the front desk. Bernie, a former employee of Summer Bay, was quite helpful. She shared that there was no longer a website for week's owners, but we learned we could pay our MF's and book our stay next year by calling Owner Support Services at 1-877-642-5060. Since we live in Florida, we could also drive to Orange Lake Capital Management, 8505 Irlo Bronson Memorial Hwy, Kissimmee, Fl 34747-8201 (800) 298-3706.  As long as we can continue to book our stay and pay our MF's with the management company, we will be able to use our Desert Club weeks or continue trading with Trading Places, which we have done in the past to get additional weeks in Hawaii! If we had listened to the HI reps, we would have believed that Orange Lake and Holiday Inn were one in the same, and that Holiday Inn bought everything, including our weeks. Thankfully, Bernie gave us the information we were looking for: that Orange Lake was the Management Company for week owners, and the owners continue to own the resort!


----------



## andex

I find it interesting that you prefer keeping your week as is rather than to change it towards the HIVC point model ($104). 
My thinking (or ignorance) goes like this: take points this would allow to trade internally or to RCI and if that doesn’t work out book a week and then go to an independent exchange company. What am I missing here Mimi?


----------



## LDnJC

(Sorry duplicate message.)


----------



## LDnJC

*HIVC vs RCI decision*

Is there any new information or opinions on HIVC?
I talked with Kassandra at HIVC and it all seemed like it would be great, other than she didn't know too much about what would happen to our current RCI account. And I was surprised that we would be locked in for 3 years. But ... was glad to hear that we could opt out if we didn't like it within 10 days. I had spoken to a HIVC caller a month or more ago and he said no preview period. I suggested they would have more people give it a try if they had an option to get out ... is it possible they listened.

It all sounded too good that all my RCI would transfer over including existing points, Platinum Club, etc. I thought she said we could do the Last Call and Extra Vacations, but am wondering if I am remembering correctly  since I see someone else said no Extra Vacations.

I called RCI to find out more and ended up talking to a rep who didn't seem to know anything at all. She just kept suggesting I stay with RCI. She went and spoke with another more knowledgable rep and told me that we would need to keep our RCI weeks at least because we have a separate RCI week timeshare. Special deal on weeks membership 5 years for price of 3.
She didn't think I would be able to keep my Platinum membership.
She didn't now about extending my 2010 points and said HIVC would probably do that, and only after prompting a couple times agreed that I could get my already paid Points membership fee refunded for the portion not used.

So I'm still confused. Will call Kassandra back tomorrow. I think I need some of their claims confirmed in an email. In particular I have concerns about:
- Extra Vacations? Last Call? RCI Platinum Club? RCI cruise exchanges? Points Partners? are these still available with HIVC?
- 90,000 points in my RCI account from 2010/2011 that I would want to be able to bring over to HIVC
- how do I extend the 45,000 2010 weeks ... through RCI or HIVC
- will I be able to deposit my non-points Mexico week to RCI or HIVC, or do I need to keep paying an RCI weeks membership to keep that option
- can this all be completed by the June 30th date that I am issued 2012 points? I want to put 212 points into the Priority Club if possible to use for hotel stays.

and most important:
If not happy with HIVC, I know it is 3 year commitment. But what happens at that point. Can I rejoin RCI? Is there another initiation fee? Will my points timeshare still be considered as RCI Points?

Sorry for rambling. Any help would be appreciated!!! 

Lesley


----------



## andex

Great questions? I tried getting an answer a few times on what would happen to rci. Full disclosure seems non existant! 
Other OL resort lose their points when the sell! Also might have to pay rci to rejoin after three years! One rep told me that they would stop supporting rci points going forward! It would revert back to float weeks! 
For last call I was told the usually excuse...glitch in system. RCI says we can call!


----------



## LDnJC

*Opting out after 3 years HIVC will revert to RCI Week not Points*



fluxmn said:


> Madbuns, any idea what happens if you leave HIVC.  Will the properties go back to RCI points or just regular RCI weeks or none of the above?  Just curious what happens if HIVC doesn't pan out.
> 
> Thanks



I spoke with a customer service representative at Orange Lake? or perhaps HICV (very intertwined). Anyway, Noreen confirmed that if we were to join and then opt out after the 3 years, then our timeshare would go back to being an RCI Week. It would no longer be RCI Points.

The rep I talked to first did mention that he thought that the RCI membership that I would receive would be able to have my external RCI week deposited to it. I asked about my Platinum Club, existing reservation and current points balance. He said that they would probably just leave me with my current membership #'s rather than transferring that all over ... except that HICV would pay the membership.

I did like the sounds of the Priority Club and being able to use our points for hotel stays. Also confirmed that those Priority Club points don't expire and would still be ours even if we opted out of HIVC after 3 years.

All sounded good about HICV except that we would lose our RCI Points status and could not get it back even at the end of 3 years.  
What to do? What to do?

Lesley


----------



## roadtriper

Just a couple of thoughts...
The 10 day recision period really has no bennefit to those of us who already own and are weighing the options of HVIC or not.  10 days isn't enough time to know if you like it or not!  OTOH, if you got snookered into signing up on a Timeshare tour and had Buyers remorse upon getting home, then it's a lifesaver!
Secondly, the resale market for Desert Club weeks has been soft to say the least, the units that are tied to RCI points  seem to sell better than just plain weeks.  they still dont bring much money, but the points to MF ratio is pretty good on 2 bedroom weeks. so loosing the points associated with the unit may effect the resale aspect if you wanted to unload it down the road?
HIVC Points are NOT transfeable at this point, so they have no value on resale   the units that seem to bring some money on ebay are ones with transferable points  like the Hyatt properties.  it would be nice if the HIVC points stayed with the unit, maybe then we'd have some resale value???  RT


----------



## andex

I agree with both of you! Hard decision! I was told that if I stayed RCI point that they would stop supporting it? It would go back to floating week! Truth or misinformation?? Definitely lack of transparency! 
RT do you have recommendation on who to vote for the board? Recent paper we received by mail? I know you follow some of the meetings. Your input would be valuable considering we are sitting on the same side of the fence.


----------



## roadtriper

Well, AFAIK the current Board has been doing a pretty good job so I'm leaning towards the incumbents.    Mr. Paul Caldwell  who use to be an upper Mgmt. person with Summer Bay and was always on the Board in one of the Developer seats. up untill a couple years ago. He is no longer with Summer Bay  and is running for a seat on the Board as Just an owner at the Desert Club.   Paul was very involved in all the dealings during Summer Bay coming on Board at the old resort, as well as all the dealings with Harrah's etc.   I was always very impressed with his Presentations at all the board meetings and felt he had a true passion for the resort and wanted it to be the best it could be.  he also seemed to work very well with the "Owners" on the HOA Board, and knows the history of where we've been, and how we got to where we are!     My only concern was that he may have some involment with Orange Lake, and would be tilting the balance of owner vs. Mgmt on the board.   but I've been assured he is not tied to Orange lake in any way.  so I think he has my vote.   RT


----------



## andex

thanks man i will add my vote to that! How many do we get to pick? Are they all owners?


----------



## roadtriper

there are 8 owner seats on the board. they are 2 year terms and come up 4open each year.  so you can vote for up to 4 folks.  and yes they are all owners.  the 3 Developer/Mgmt positions on the board are just appointed by Orange lake and we as owners have no say in that.  so we have a board that is alway Owner Majority.   however the developer has the option to vote their shares of inventory.  it wasn't done till a couple of years ago when Summer Bay opted to vote their shares and pretty much controled the outcome of the election due to the quantity of intervals they had in inventory.   Not sure how Orange lake will handle this?   
as I understand it... Folks who don't  cast a vote but have a Proxy on file are just be added to the count of the 4 winners of the balloted election. RT


----------



## Sandy

*I am trying to catch up on info...*

And roadtripper is a great help.

Here is something I am trying to figure out:  It seems that there are only 7 resorts in this group. what is the benefit to joining the HI Club vacations?  I can already get into many more resorts through RCI weeks or points.  Am I missing something?

I have looked on their various web sites to find out what the Intercontinental hotel resorts are, but cannot find it. Some of the links I click say that is for owners only. But I want to research BEFORE becoming an owner!
I am especially interested in finding the point chart for using some of the other properties, and for airfares and such (car rentals, etc.)

Any other advice out there?  We own 3 weeks at SB Las vegas: 2 are point and one is weeks.

thanks
sandy


----------



## roadtriper

Sandy this link  http://holidayinnclub.com/pdf/2012_ClubMemberGuide.pdf provided by Fluxmn  in post #67 has the most info Iv'e seen  it's basicaly the owners guide to the club points system   there are a limited number of resorts at present, I would hope that to increase in the future,  part of the membership is a Gold level membership in "Priority Club Points"  which is the Intercontenental Hotel chain points system. i.e Holiday Inn etc.  have you looked at the priority Club website.  the HIVC Points can be converted to PC points by Oct. of the year so they won't expire if you arent going to use them. PC points never expire and can be used for hotel stays etc.  RT


----------



## Sandy

*Thanks*

Not sure why I missed this link before.  I will print this out and study it.   I looked quickly but did not see anything on the value for airfares or any limitation on using points for airfare. I know that RCI points limits you to only using 25% of your annual points (or something like that). 

Does the Hol Inn club do the same, anyone know? Perhaps it is in the book, I will read more carefully once I print it out.

sandy


----------



## elim12345

*Should a Traditional Summer Bay Member Join Holiday Inn Club?*

I have received at least 3 mailings about joining Holiday Inn Club (HIC).  It seems like a great deal to convert my Traditional ownership (no RCI, bought on Ebay resale)  to HIC for a few hundred dollars.

They make it sound like a great deal, since I can join HIC without purchasing additional inventory.  I have 3 units at Summer Bay (which I love).  

Is it great to join HIC, seems like the fees would be reasonable, especially with 3 units worth of points.  The Priority Clubs seems great to save points that will never expire.  I don't like paying to make reservation (must pay $49 if reservation made within 10 months of stay).

I may just join HIC for a few years and see if it is worth it.  I figure I will be paying a 200-300 dollars a year for the privilege (annual plus reservation costs).

I know this is not so much a reply to the original question, but i think any responses will be helpful.  

Any thoughts?


----------



## jackio

elim12345 said:


> I have received at least 3 mailings about joining Holiday Inn Club (HIC).  It seems like a great deal to convert my Traditional ownership (no RCI, bought on Ebay resale)  to HIC for a few hundred dollars.
> 
> They make it sound like a great deal, since I can join HIC without purchasing additional inventory.  I have 3 units at Summer Bay (which I love).
> 
> Is it great to join HIC, seems like the fees would be reasonable, especially with 3 units worth of points.  The Priority Clubs seems great to save points that will never expire.  I don't like paying to make reservation (must pay $49 if reservation made within 10 months of stay).
> 
> I may just join HIC for a few years and see if it is worth it.  I figure I will be paying a 200-300 dollars a year for the privilege (annual plus reservation costs).
> 
> I know this is not so much a reply to the original question, but i think any responses will be helpful.
> 
> Any thoughts?



I was told that the $104/year includes a year of RCI points membership.  If you have 3 units, would they charge you $104 for each of them?  You wouldn't need 3 RCI accounts.


----------



## Mel

The 104 includes all HIVC units for the year, just as RCI membership includes all associated weeks.  In effect, you're paying HIVC instead of RCI your annual membership fee. 

We own at 2 of the resorts (Orange Lake West Village, and Panama City beach which is in the process of being brought into the fold).  Through our PCB weeks we are being offered a similar conversion (as opposed to $3000 or so a few years back for just our Orlando week).  

While all our current weeks would be HIVC weeks, the make or break for us is still how the RCI account is set up.  If we can still book what we want online in terms of extra vacations, and if we can maintain our Platinum membership (which pays for itself in rebates), as well as our multi-year guest pass for my inlaws, we will probably convert.  The only downside for us is that our PCB weeks are valued about the same as the Orlando week in RCI Weeks, but are worth less than that week in HIVC/RCI Points.  It's possible we lose some value by converting, or we might gain value for our Orlando week.

Then there's the whole issue of last minute trades - for discounted TPU under RCI weeks, but only discounted under RCI Points if it's not an RCI Points affiliate.


----------



## Sandy VDH

eschjw said:


> This 2012 HIC guide has changed from the one that I have saved on my computer. Page 97 now only has 4 seasons instead of 5 and they correspond exactly to our seasons as we have always had at our resort. The point values for each season are the same as the average conversion value that I was quoted. In my saved 2012 guide week 52 for a 1 bedroom deluxe cost 121,000 points to reserve, but in the new 2012 guide it only costs 83,000 points. If this is all correct, then you can forget what I said about the finer grain of this system. Also, page 97 no references back to the note on page 37 for Desert Club owners and the note about how Season and Club Point value may differ is no longer there.



Here is the link to the new 2012 guide.  The earlier link in this thread was for the 2011 guide and/or the old 2012 guide.

http://holidayinnclub.com/pdf/2012_ClubMemberGuide.pdf

I still feel like I am being shafted for owning what is now Winter Season.  I always book New Years and they valued new years at a holiday season in the old chart.   I don't get the value of new years, but at least they upped my points allotment from 64K to 83K.  

I am feeling kind of sorry for myself for the last few days, but I fell like every other season and many many owners got upgrades.  Yeah I don't have a pit for a resort any more, but my unit size was the ONLY one that did not change at all.  We were the unit size that got no upgrade in size or room type.  I also did not win one of the 2 BR lottery upgrades, which would have doubled my points.  Like I said feeling sorry for myself.  I am sure that more than 80% of the owners feel that things are way better.  I am just in the wrong unit size and was unlucky not to win an upgrade.


----------



## elim12345

I just talked to a HICV Rep.   
She said that it is the same price if you own one or multiple units.  That multiple units can qualify for a higher membership (I can qualify for a Preferred Membership 300,000 points).

I asked about if I joined and wanted to cancel my HICV membership.  She said I can cancel, but once I have been a member for 3 years, I could no longer cancel.  I will have to confirm this (seems odd).

She also said my HICV membership was transferable if I sold a unit (this is opposite of what a previous rep has told me in the past).


----------



## LDnJC

My understanding was that you have to stay an HICV member for 3 years minimum, and if you opt out at that point your timeshare will revert back to a 'weeks' timeshare. This would mean that the 'points' timeshare we have now would no longer be able to be deposited to RCI as points ... it would then be weeks.


----------



## roadtriper

Sandy said:


> Not sure why I missed this link before.  I will print this out and study it.   I looked quickly but did not see anything on the value for airfares or any limitation on using points for airfare. I know that RCI points limits you to only using 25% of your annual points (or something like that).
> 
> Does the Hol Inn club do the same, anyone know? Perhaps it is in the book, I will read more carefully once I print it out.
> 
> sandy



I'm not sure on Airfares, don't recall seeing anything in the literature.   the price of Airfare is such a "Moving Target" that i would think it would be hard to have anything cast in stone.  probably would need to call them?   I assume they establish a  $ Value of your points and apply it towards the airfare etc.?   I would guess converting points for airfare, Cruises etc. probably isn't the best bang for the buck point wise???    BUT, if ya got the points and aren't going to use them for lodging...

as I've said,  I'm going to be out there next week.  I think I'm going to set up a time for an "Owners Update"  (Salespitch)   and ask some questions in person.  if I do find out anything that I can confirm I'll post it here.

Time is running out, the deadline to get in on the introductory offer is JUNE30.
17 DAYS Away!   RT


----------



## Sandy

*Roadtripper let us know*

Once you go through the "pitch" please post asap with the details. I am considering this, but have lots of questions. I would like to call someone, but I cannot find any mailings from HOliday inn club.  

does anyone have the number to call a person with questions?

sandy


----------



## andex

I ran the calcs on airfare, I wasn't impressed here we still have to pay taxes on the ticket which adds up! First you have to convert to priority points at 80 % ratio, then convert it to Airmiles tons of choice! Personally I love the options for rooms with priority club! Great if on the go like a trip in Europe works out often to half price! This is a huge advantage in my opinion!


----------



## roadtriper

Sandy said:


> Once you go through the "pitch" please post asap with the details. I am considering this, but have lots of questions. I would like to call someone, but I cannot find any mailings from HOliday inn club.
> 
> does anyone have the number to call a person with questions?
> 
> sandy



Sandy, I'm in transit on my way home from vegas, I'll digest what I heard in the presentation and post it asap.   I did sit down with an Orange Lake mgmt person and signed up for the HIVC club right after the annual meeting  he would be a good one to call and ask questions of   his name is Pedro Valez  and he is "Senior Director, Product Development Owner Support"  his number is 1.407.905.1470  Pedro seems to know his stuff!     the other number they gave us was 1.877.606.2582     I did confirm that anyone with RCI points that opts out down the road will revert to RCI Weeks.    and after 6/31/12  the only way to join the club would be to buy another interval   
more later   RT


----------



## Sandy VDH

Last week to convert.  I need to finally pull the trigger this week.


----------



## Sandy

*thanks roadtripper*

Thanks roadtripper for getting back to me (us).   Thanks for giving me a name to contact with questions. I will certainly do so by mid-week before the deadline.

One concern is that they keep changing things at this resort.  You know the history better than I do. 

Example: some folks bought into the "prestigious" Crown Club a few years ago. Now I think that has gone by the wayside with the affililation to Holiday Inn Club. Wasn't there some other "exclusive" club even before the Crown program?

Anyone else who has addiional info, please post as the deadline nears.

thanks!
sandy


----------



## fluxmn

*What to do???*

Have you made your decision yet Sandy?  I'm also on the fence.  I have a couple of units that are weeks and a couple that are points.  I like the things in the club but my main concern is the same as yours.  What happens down the road if Holiday Inn Club decides to leave?  I guess all my units go back to weeks and I have to decide if that risk is worth it.  Right now I'm leaning towards joining the HI club and see what happens I guess.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Sandy

*haven't decided yet*

I put in a call to the guy Roadtripper mentioned and left a message.  Waiting to hear back with questions.

Also I am hoping that roadtripper will post some more info. 

I am just a bit scared that the rules will change again, who knows?  Plus I am trying to get a handle on the point values to do trades.  Seems like they only have the few resorts, so anything else still has to go through RCI.  I am not sure what I gain if I am already getting what I want, pretty much, with RCI. 

Decisions, decisions.  

plus, I got summer bay to get into points and I am doing alright with it,

Someone else suggested depositing only one week, and keeping the other in RCI.  Maybe that will work.  But then I would still be paying 2 club fees. 

Also, something else I thought about.  From reading through the membership guide, it seems that the program operates forward. So anything I now own will not be converted, only future points/weeks.  So that may mean that membership only activates next year, when new points arrive in our account.  Does this  make sense?  Can anyone confirm?


----------



## elim12345

I to am on the fence about the HICV membership.  I have been happy with my Traditional Weeks ownership.  No reservation fees and being able to cancel within 72 Hr's of reservation start date.  Love Summerbay/Desert Club.

I just got off the phone with a HICV Rep. about some of my concerns (the third time I have talked to them, this time the person knew their stuff, seems like).  I confirmed the following with her (nothing in writing).

I have 3 units at just shy of 400,000 HICV points.  This makes me a Preferred Member.  That will allow me to upgrade, for free, one reservation a year (i.e. a one bedroom deluxe to a 2 bedroom).

Once I join, I would have to be a HICV member for 3 years, than I could opt out.  If I don't opt out than I would be committed for another 3 years.  No grace period, after joining, to rescind.  

I could borrow points from next year to use this year basically at no additional cost (I would have to pay $4/1000pts which would be deducted from next years Maintenance Fees).  To me this is great, some years need extra units for family.

$204 to sign up ($104 annual fee plus one time $100 set up fee).

Can roll over unused points to next year (must be used during next year or lose).  Wouldn't hurt to have some points in the Priority Club also.  

By using points instead of weeks I could adjust my stays so that I stay on days that use the least amount of points (i.e. Sun-Thur is 10% of a weeks  points a day, Fri/Sat are 25% of a weeks points a day).  I like to stay 10 days plus, so I could stay Sun - Wed (10 days) for a total of 130% of points for a 2bedroom weeks stay (for applicable season).  I like the Winter "Value Season" at Desert Club LV so I would use only 109% of my points from my Prime season for the stay (2 BdRm Pts:  124,000 Winter/148,000 Prime) x 130% = 109%.   To make the situation even better I could book a 1 Bedroom for 10 days Sun-Wed (Winter) and use only 73% of a 2 bedroom Prime (148,00 points per week) week's points (83,000/148,000 x 130% = 73%).

I am pretty sure I will join HICV prior to the June 30th deadline.  Don't want to miss out on some of the benefits.   I love the Winter season in LV and it is the least amount of HICV points.


----------



## roadtriper

Sandy said:


> I put in a call to the guy Roadtripper mentioned and left a message.  Waiting to hear back with questions.
> 
> Also I am hoping that roadtripper will post some more info.
> 
> I am just a bit scared that the rules will change again, who knows?  Plus I am trying to get a handle on the point values to do trades.  Seems like they only have the few resorts, so anything else still has to go through RCI.  I am not sure what I gain if I am already getting what I want, pretty much, with RCI.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.
> 
> plus, I got summer bay to get into points and I am doing alright with it,
> 
> Someone else suggested depositing only one week, and keeping the other in RCI.  Maybe that will work.  But then I would still be paying 2 club fees.
> 
> Also, something else I thought about.  From reading through the membership guide, it seems that the program operates forward. So anything I now own will not be converted, only future points/weeks.  So that may mean that membership only activates next year, when new points arrive in our account.  Does this  make sense?  Can anyone confirm?



Sandy, I'm not sure if I was an RCI points owner that I would have joined? but your milage may vary!  as I understand it  the club membership runs the calendar year and points are deposited in Jan.  the existing points you have with RCI I believe you have to use through RCI?
I recieved the electronic documents to sign digitaly today.  it's a pretty lengthy contract, and as with any contract it looks to favor the originator! but I'm sure a lot of it is "Boilerplate" needs to be there stuff. there are a few items I'm going to call and get clarification on tomorrow before I sign it and initial it in about 20 places!  I may contact James R. and see if he has joined and signed it?  he does realestate law in So cal.  
it looks to me to be very similar to an RCI type points system. except there are currently 70,000 +/-  members of HIVC, and there are probably a million RCI members?
it looks to me like it may be suceptible to the same issues as RCI points. as in, what inventory is avail to reserve using points? and it looks like the intervals deposited are completely avail to HIVC to do with as they wish?  not sure if we have access to all resort inventory to reserve with club points, or is it just other club points units that have been deposited???    within the 13-10 month period your original time is guaranteed, but after that it's first come first served.  so I see the possibilaty that if they wanted to play with the inventory, as RCI has been accused of doing, that availability could be an issue?   who knows? if the majority of folks sign onto the points system and/or have RCI points the same avail. issues could become reality if I stayed with just weeks?
wish i could shed more light on it, but I'm still asking questions myself!   I've paid the Money but havent signed the docs. yet.   RT


----------



## Sandy

*thanks elim and roadtripper*

Elim, can I have your contact person? In case the other man does not get back to me, it never hurts to have another name to talk to or to even compare notes. 

I take it that the $$ must be paid by June 30th, but the paperwork can be signed after reviewing, even if it means a few more days...?

I just thought of something else.  With SB I could trade into the SB resort in KIssimmee right down the road from OL.  I have gotten a 3 bedroom house with my RCI points in off season.  Will I still be able to do this? Or will my affiliation with OL preclude this b/c I am no longer a SB member?  In other words, the houses have a 1 in 4 rule (I think), but I got around that by being a SB owner.


----------



## roadtriper

Sandy said:


> Elim, can I have your contact person? In case the other man does not get back to me, it never hurts to have another name to talk to or to even compare notes.
> 
> *I take it that the $$ must be paid by June 30th, but the paperwork can be signed after reviewing, even if it means *a few more days...?
> 
> yes I believe you have 21 days to complete the electronic documents  as long as the $ is paid by the 30th
> 
> *I just thought of something else.  With SB I could trade into the SB resort in KIssimmee right down the road from OL.  I have gotten a 3 bedroom house with my RCI points in off season.  Will I still be able to do this? Or will my affiliation with OL preclude this b/c I am no longer a SB member?  In other words, the houses have a 1 in 4 rule (I think), but I got around that by being a SB owner.*




No more connection to Summer Bay,  you could trade within the HIVC to OLCC in orlando.  trading into the houses at Summer bay would be done through HIVC, but as an RCI exchange and I think there would be fees involved.     RT


----------



## elim12345

Sorry Sandy I don't remember the person's name I talked to.  

I will be requesting the HICV contract today.  I will need a little time to review it.  

Still not sure if I will sign the contract, but want to start looking at it (seems like it is very long with lots of initials required).


----------



## Sandy

*Thanks all*

It seems like you are getting the contract via email, right? did you have to pay first, or just all and request.

Just got a call from HI.  Will report back

sandy


----------



## elim12345

*Here goes, I am going to join HICV maybe???*

Yes they are emailing it to me now.  

I had to pay the $204 upfront (prior to them emailing me the contract).  He said (I hope) that I can cancel prior to sending the contract back to them if I change my mind.

They gave me an access code to activate a program that allows me to initial the contract.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sandy

*Just got off the phone:*

With "melissa". She seemed less than knowledgeable, and each question I asked seemed to bother her to answer.  At one point she was talking so fast and I was trying to take notes that I politely asked her to slow down a bit, joking for us "old folks." She was not amused, and got snippy with me on the next questiion, "Like I was trying to say so YOU will understand....."

wow!  Hey, I have been in RCI probably before she was born!  

Anyway, here's what I got during the call: 10 resorts; $59 trade fee; no guest certificate; starts one year from joining; keep RCI points as of now; can transfer points to Priority Club Rewards partners to use for air, car, tix, etc; 10-35,000 points for HI hotels per night; not sure of conversion table for airfare; must pay b/4 getting forms to review; $204 to join; get and review paperwork 20 days to fill out.

So, she is saying something different - that once I pay the fee there is NO refund, even if I review the paper and don't like something.

She could not give me any sense of the conversion rate for airfare.  This is important to me.  Are there limits like RCI? What is the currency/value for points?  She kept insisting that they are selling the HIVC experience and these other things are just extras.  I tried to explain to her that these are the things important to me, so could she tell me who to talk to?  NO, I would have to join to find out, and no refunds.

I will probably wait and call again to try to get someone else.

As I see it, this gives me the opp to stay at HI hotels, which are fine and dandy, but not so much as those great timeshare tradess beyond their 10 member resorts,.  Also the IGH hotesl which look nice.  I will look at the membership guide that was posted to see the rate to stay at one of these!

That is my update. I did not give her my $$ yet.  still have a few days,.  

sandy


----------



## roadtriper

Sandy said:


> With "melissa". She seemed less than knowledgeable, and each question I asked seemed to bother her to answer.  At one point she was talking so fast and I was trying to take notes that I politely asked her to slow down a bit, joking for us "old folks." She was not amused, and got snippy with me on the next questiion, "Like I was trying to say so YOU will understand....."
> 
> wow!  Hey, I have been in RCI probably before she was born!
> 
> Anyway, here's what I got during the call: 10 resorts; $59 trade fee; no guest certificate; starts one year from joining; keep RCI points as of now; can transfer points to Priority Club Rewards partners to use for air, car, tix, etc; 10-35,000 points for HI hotels per night; not sure of conversion table for airfare; must pay b/4 getting forms to review; $204 to join; get and review paperwork 20 days to fill out.
> 
> So, she is saying something different - that once I pay the fee there is NO refund, even if I review the paper and don't like something.
> 
> She could not give me any sense of the conversion rate for airfare.  This is important to me.  Are there limits like RCI? What is the currency/value for points?  She kept insisting that they are selling the HIVC experience and these other things are just extras.  I tried to explain to her that these are the things important to me, so could she tell me who to talk to?  NO, I would have to join to find out, and no refunds.
> 
> I will probably wait and call again to try to get someone else.
> 
> As I see it, this gives me the opp to stay at HI hotels, which are fine and dandy, but not so much as those great timeshare tradess beyond their 10 member resorts,.  Also the IGH hotesl which look nice.  I will look at the membership guide that was posted to see the rate to stay at one of these!
> 
> That is my update. I did not give her my $$ yet.  still have a few days,.
> 
> sandy



Sandy, I think you need to call back and get someone else!   I believe it's $59 if you call and make an exchange, $49 if you do it online.   there is no charge to put a reservation in a guests name. you first make the reservation and then submit the guest form (at least within the HVIC system)
I believe they said the airfare was a live transaction, meaning you call in with your request and the rep searches avail options and prices them at that point?  I havent seen anything in print that puts a $ value on points?  I'm sure they must have some sort of conversion table.  I calculated my cost per point by dividing my last years total MF's  by the total nomber of points I would get and came up with $.0041 per HIVC point.  
Sandy  email me!   I have something for you     RT


----------



## LDnJC

*Staying with RCI*

All in all I've been happy with RCI Points.
As posted before I had a similar unsatisfactory conversation with a salesperson who wanted to sell it to me and would tell me whatever I wanted to hear, and when I called back ended up with a rep that was angry/bored with helping people and really didn't have any information to help me with my questions. 
I then spoke to someone in customer service because I wanted the information documented in an email (since the info seemed to change with each person I spoke to). Her name was Norene and she said I could email to resv@holidayinnclub.com and ask questions that I wanted answered via email.
Because we have a Points timeshare I am not going to switch to HIVC. I do see some of the advantages partifularly with the priority club being able to use for hotels ... but I'm just not willing to take a chance on losing my RCI points status if I change my mind in 3 years --- or if we end up with a new management company.
So if you are having trouble getting hold of someone, perhaps try the email address resv@holidayinnclub.com.
Lesley


----------



## roadtriper

LDnJC said:


> All in all I've been happy with RCI Points.
> As posted before I had a similar unsatisfactory conversation with a salesperson who wanted to sell it to me and would tell me whatever I wanted to hear, and when I called back ended up with a rep that was angry/bored with helping people and really didn't have any information to help me with my questions.
> I then spoke to someone in customer service because I wanted the information documented in an email (since the info seemed to change with each person I spoke to). Her name was Norene and she said I could email to resv@holidayinnclub.com and ask questions that I wanted answered via email.
> Because we have a Points timeshare I am not going to switch to HIVC. I do see some of the advantages partifularly with the priority club being able to use for hotels ... but I'm just not willing to take a chance on losing my RCI points status if I change my mind in 3 years --- or if we end up with a new management company.
> So if you are having trouble getting hold of someone, perhaps try the email address resv@holidayinnclub.com.
> Lesley



Just. an FYI for our friends NORTH of the Border...  It was mentioned by one of the Board members who is Canadian. that any paperwork has to be done on Paper and cannot be done electronicaly as it has to be Notarized. so if you are in the Canadian Provences. you need to request the paperwork be sent through the mail.   RT


----------



## elim12345

*Waiting for my HICV Membership Paperwork*

I was expecting an email after paying my $204 to join.  Called back today about the email and HICV said it could take up to 5 business days to get membership email.  Since I paid already, the June 30th deadline no longer applies.

Would have been nice if they would of told me that the email would not be coming right away and it could take 3 to 5 business days.  I have no idea why it would take so long, just to get an email out. 

I suspect the HICV customer service (maybe not customer service, but someone who will answer questions) is very "hit and miss".  Sometimes you talk to somebody who is helpful (knows what they are talking about), helpful (but doesn't know what they are talking about or exclude important details) or maybe just impatient.


----------



## andex

roadtriper said:


> Just. an FYI for our friends NORTH of the Border...  It was mentioned by one of the Board members who is Canadian. that any paperwork has to be done on Paper and cannot be done electronicaly as it has to be Notarized. so if you are in the Canadian Provences. you need to request the paperwork be sent through the mail.   RT


they did mine and got my name all wrong? wonder if it is even legal?


----------



## fluxmn

*Still undecided*



andex said:


> they did mine and got my name all wrong? wonder if it is even legal?



Good to see that the level of service is the same as RCI  :rofl:


----------



## Sandy

*another question if you own multiple weeks/points*

Has anyone who owns more than one week or points package discussed what would happen if you only put some of the inventory into HIVC?  If you keep the rest out, as your test run, and decide you like it, can you deposit the other in the future without cost?
Also, if you don't like it, then you still have your other weeks which were unaffected.

any thoughts?
sandy


----------



## fluxmn

Sandy said:


> Has anyone who owns more than one week or points package discussed what would happen if you only put some of the inventory into HIVC?  If you keep the rest out, as your test run, and decide you like it, can you deposit the other in the future without cost?
> Also, if you don't like it, then you still have your other weeks which were unaffected.
> 
> any thoughts?
> sandy



I asked about that when I called last week and they told me that the only way to get existing units in to the club after June 30th was to make a developer purchase otherwise I would do that myself.

Ed


----------



## Sandy

*Thanks Ed*

for the info


----------



## jackio

elim12345 said:


> I was expecting an email after paying my $204 to join.  Called back today about the email and HICV said it could take up to 5 business days to get membership email.  Since I paid already, the June 30th deadline no longer applies.
> 
> Would have been nice if they would of told me that the email would not be coming right away and it could take 3 to 5 business days.  I have no idea why it would take so long, just to get an email out.
> 
> I suspect the HICV customer service (maybe not customer service, but someone who will answer questions) is very "hit and miss".  Sometimes you talk to somebody who is helpful (knows what they are talking about), helpful (but doesn't know what they are talking about or exclude important details) or maybe just impatient.



I got the welcome e-mail in a few hours.  My friend got hers in a few minutes.  The printed material, however, took weeks to come.


----------



## M&JJ

roadtriper said:


> Just. an FYI for our friends NORTH of the Border...  It was mentioned by one of the Board members who is Canadian. that any paperwork has to be done on Paper and cannot be done electronicaly as it has to be Notarized. so if you are in the Canadian Provences. you need to request the paperwork be sent through the mail.   RT



I signed up about a month ago and there was never anything mentioned nor any issues since relating to my wife and I electronically signing the documents.


----------



## roadtriper

M&JJ said:


> I signed up about a month ago and there was never anything mentioned nor any issues since relating to my wife and I electronically signing the documents.



Hmmm, Maybe I got wrong information?   if they didn't require it I guess it's a NON issue  RT


----------



## eschjw

*Tired of HIVC Automated Calls*

After months of study and several calls to HIVC, I decided not to join the Club. I own a single low value traditional week at this resort and have been pleased with my cheap trades with DAE. I understand how other owners might find enough additional value to join the Club at this time, but I did not. Even though I made my decision very clear to them, I have received automated calls from them at 8:45AM the last few days. July 1st can not come soon enough for me.

RCI points owners, who are happy with their current membership, should be aware that they can never go back once they make this change. I do hope that the new management agreement with Orange Lake works out well for us all.


----------



## Sandy

*So let me get this straight*

If I do NOT join, we are no longer affiliated with Summber Bay (which has disappeared in LV - but not in Orlando), right? So I lose the ability to trade into the Houses at Summer Bay through RCI which I could do and avoid the 1 in 4 year rule?  We are SB no more, right? We are now and forever Holiday Inn at Desert Club?

We would just continue to pay fees to HI club for our former-SB units?

We can just keep our RCI points accound and do the best we can?

Sorry, this may have been answered before, but there is  so much to read, and I cam to this discussion a bit late. 
sandy


----------



## Sandy

*OK - got my Q answered*

And a few more. Just off the phone with a rep who was very knowledgable and helpful. No rushing, answered all questions I had.

Here is new info I learned (and certainly want to confirm if anyone has contrary info):

1. You can use unlimited points for cruises and flights, not limited as RCI is limited.
2.  Value is about $10 = 1000 points approximately. NEW info to me. true?
3. Add family members' names to account so that you can sell or transfer them into HIVC if you want at a future time. NEW info to me.
4. 21 days to review paperwork after joining.  You can cancel by not signing the contract - get refund.  NEW info to me.
5.  Points go in January, but my contract with SB and RCI puts points in September 1st. So it seems I have a bit of a lag timel

That's mostly all new info to me. Any thoughts?  Also, I was on hold a LOOOOONNNNNG time before getting someone, given the deadline tomorrow.  I did join.

sandy


----------



## roadtriper

Sandy said:


> If I do NOT join, we are no longer affiliated with Summber Bay (which has disappeared in LV - but not in Orlando), right? So I lose the ability to trade into the Houses at Summer Bay through RCI which I could do and avoid the 1 in 4 year rule?  We are SB no more, right? We are now and forever Holiday Inn at Desert Club?
> 
> We would just continue to pay fees to HI club for our former-SB units?
> 
> We can just keep our RCI points accound and do the best we can?
> 
> Sorry, this may have been answered before, but there is  so much to read, and I cam to this discussion a bit late.
> sandy



The las Vegas Desert Club  now known as "Holiday Inn Vacation Desert Club"   does not have any affiliation with Summer Bay Resorts since June of 2011 when Summer Bay sold all their interest in the Desert Club and Marco Island properties  to Orange lake/ Holiday Inn Vacation Club etc.
I'm sure you can still exchange into The Houses at Summer bay through RCI, but you have no advantage or priviliges over any other RCI exchange.
RT


----------



## Sandy

Thanks - that is what I expected.  We have lost the SB affiliation regardless of whether we join HIVC or not.  That ship has sailed.

So, my Houses at Summer bay will remain a fond memory....at least as I tried to avoid the 1 in 4 rule for the houses...


----------



## roadtriper

Sandy said:


> Thanks - that is what I expected.  We have lost the SB affiliation regardless of whether we join HIVC or not.  That ship has sailed.
> 
> So, my Houses at Summer bay will remain a fond memory....at least as I tried to avoid the 1 in 4 rule for the houses...



Lots of fond memories with Summer Bay! they were very generous with us in Las Vegas!  BUT, I see bright horizons with Orange Lake/HIVC.      Orange Lake Resort is basicaly next door to Summer Bay in Orlando!    the place is massive!   we were down in Orlando a few months ago and got them to agree to let us explore the place!   it's big and looks to have about everything!   maybe too big!    RT.


----------



## Sandy

*I agree*

Comparing OL to SB is no comparison!  OL is huge and has many more amenities overall.

But there is nothing like the House at SB, IF you can get one. We were fortunate to get one (2x) and avoided the 1 in 4 rule RCI imposes because we owned at SB las vegas.  Nothing like having your OWN pool, lakeside, screened in, three bedrooms, garage, etc.....AAAHHHH.

Anyway, now that we are no longer affiliated with SB, I am at the whim of RCI.  For the time being, when we next go to Orlando, I will be quite happy to trade into the HI Orange Lake!

sandy


----------



## Sandy

*Just got my Priority Club rewards welcome*

This notification was in an email. Still nothing from the HICV membership.

Did anyone else get this email?  It says I am "gold" but have no points yet. I guess that is because I have not yet put any points into the account. 

My RCI annual is coming up on Aug 1st, so I think I have to notify RCI that I want future deposits to be via HICV.  Hope I got that right. Or perhaps it will be automatic?

Anyone else who converted and completed this process yet?

sandy


----------



## fluxmn

Sandy,

I think that's the free Gold membership we get from Holiday Inn Priority Club Rewards.  The hotel part of the club.  You would get points by staying in the hotels or transferring points from HICV to the HI hotel rewards program.

Here is the section from the HICV guide page 22.

"With membership, you are also automatically enrolled in Priority Club’s Gold Elite level (a $50 value). With this
complimentary upgrade, you’ll receive a 10% Elite bonus on all points during hotel stays within the Priority
Club Rewards Family of Brands*. And that’s just the beginning:"


I'm still waiting for all my stuff too.    

Ed


----------



## Sandy

*I just received my HICV membership email*

So, now I have both the Priority Club membership material, as well as my HICV membership info.  I am going through the website and learning some of the details,

I was "promised" that my adult children could be put onto the account so that they could use the trading power and visit without a guest certificate, like is required through RCI.  So far, I cannot locate that information. 

Also, I cannot make out the account information, which dates back several years. I guess they forwarded my ownership info, but it is a bit confusing. 

One more thing: they say that membership begins on January of each year, but obviously we just joined this June.  Not sure if we have to "up again" in January, or if it carries over one full year from now.

When I find out the answers to these questions, I will post for other who may be interested.  If someone knows the answers, please advise.

Otherwise, it looks good, and I am (so far) happy with the decision to join HICV.

thanks, 
sandy


----------



## MikeV-97

*HIVC membership*

I joined hivc in June however,I found it all too confusing too many unanswered questions so I cancelled the membership ,I don't anyone else had the same issues ...Mike


----------



## roadtriper

MikeV-97 said:


> I joined hivc in June however,I found it all too confusing too many unanswered questions so I cancelled the membership ,I don't anyone else had the same issues ...Mike



I Joined in June, Contract and paperwork was a bit one sided  but still went through with it.  just getting the hang of the system, but happy so far.   as with anything there will be plusses and minuses.  but overall I think it will work to my advantage in the long run.  wish I had a Crystal ball when I was purchasing some of my units, as some are worth a lot more points than others!   RT


----------



## roadtriper

*RCI link from HICV Site*

Ok, I finaly got my membership # and got signed up onto the HICV Website. everything works great, except the link to RCI.   I've made several calls to CS and they can't seem to fix it?   anyone else been able to get to RCI through the "Go to RCI"  Link on the HICV Site???   Thanks RT


----------



## elim12345

*Got my HIC membership cards*

Got my membership cards.  Made 2 reservations.  Borrowed from next year's points and worked as I read it would.  So far very happy with my HIC membership.

If by some chance you have not seen "The Linq" project yet.  This is the greatest thing to happen to Summer Bay (oops DC) since the move.  Check it out at:  

http://www.caesars.com/thelinq/

We now know what is going in the old Summer Bay area.  Love the world's largest Ferris Wheel "Observation Wheel".  The DC will be right next to all of this!!!!


----------



## Sandy

*Using HIVC for airfare - I found the link*

Ok - so most of you have by now either not joined the HIVC or joined and exploring.  I joined and I am exploring the options.  I figured that it was a cheap way to get into the HICV club, considering that other "conversion" schemes cost thousands of $$. When I saw the low cost, I thought long and hard, but then joined.

One of the things I was interested in was the option to use the Priority Club points for airfare. I know, I know, this is not the best use of points usually.  Probably correct.  But this is the same conclusion with using RCI points for airfare, so maybe I am no better off. With RCI, I was limited to the a certain percentage of my alloted points for the year. 

Anyway, I finally found out how to play around with using points for airfare after speaking with a rep today.  Here it is:

Go to www.priorityclub.com  (use your priority club member number)
 - Rewards
 - Travel
 - Flights anywhere
 - - flights anywhere  (again, on the left side)
 - Search for flights

Then you can play around with flight options.  Looks like it is live, as with expedia or travelocity type websites.  

Since I don't have any points in the account yet, it says something like "You don't have sufficient points, but view the possibilites..."

This gives me an idea of points values for airfares.  Of course, these change just as real-time money costs for airfares, but I thought others might like to know how to find this info.

Looks like this HIVC might work out, especially for hotel stays at places we want to visit that do not have timeshare options. Such as Charleston, SC; New York; and especially European vacatons; also for those international travellers, the resorts and hotels across the globe through IGH group look scrumptuous! 

sandy


----------



## Sandy

elim12345 said:


> Got my membership cards.  Made 2 reservations.  Borrowed from next year's points and worked as I read it would.  So far very happy with my HIC membership.
> 
> If by some chance you have not seen "The Linq" project yet.  This is the greatest thing to happen to Summer Bay (oops DC) since the move.  Check it out at:
> 
> http://www.caesars.com/thelinq/
> 
> We now know what is going in the old Summer Bay area.  Love the world's largest Ferris Wheel "Observation Wheel".  The DC will be right next to all of this!!!!



Edited to add: I see that this will be on the construction site
right across from our resort!  Happy happy, lots to see and do coming.
Thanks
sandy


----------



## jackio

roadtriper said:


> Ok, I finaly got my membership # and got signed up onto the HICV Website. everything works great, except the link to RCI.   I've made several calls to CS and they can't seem to fix it?   anyone else been able to get to RCI through the "Go to RCI"  Link on the HICV Site???   Thanks RT



My link to RCI does not work well with Internet Exporer,but it works with Google chrome.


----------



## Karen G

Sandy said:


> Hi, I have looked at the press, but cannot determine the location of the wheel?  Looks good, but will it be on the strip or across the strip near Caesars, or on the back street near our resort?
> 
> Thanks
> sandy


It's behind the Imperial Palace & Flamingo. There's a pathway cut through from the Strip directly across from Caesars Palace that will be lined with restaurants, bars, shops, etc.  The wheel will be across the street from Desert Club.


----------



## Sandy

Karen G said:


> It's behind the Imperial Palace & Flamingo. There's a pathway cut through from the Strip directly across from Caesars Palace that will be lined with restaurants, bars, shops, etc.  The wheel will be across the street from Desert Club.



WOW!  Can't wait. We really are in the right place at the right time.

sandy


----------



## hajjah

I wasn't sure if I should start a new thread, but what are those of you who are not joining HIVC planning to do with your week at the Desert Club?  I just received a check in the mail from RCI for the membership fees I paid for my weeks and points accounts back in June.  I have no intention of joining the Club, but it seems that we are being forced to do so.  The Vacation Guide at RCI could not explain what was going to happen since I've opted out of becoming a member of HIVC.  I was planning to keep my unit in points to be used for other vacations.  Since I've been a weeks member since 1998, it seems that it will not matter.  My RCI account shows that my membership is only valid through 4/13.  I paid the $178.00 for the buy two get one free year membership.  The RCI VC told me that I should have never received the offer via weeks.  Now, I'm really confused.  I guess this will be another phone call to HIVC tomorrow.  I am not a happy camper.


----------



## Sandy

*Hi Hijjah*



hajjah said:


> I wasn't sure if I should start a new thread, but what are those of you who are not joining HIVC planning to do with your week at the Desert Club?  I just received a check in the mail from RCI for the membership fees I paid for my weeks and points accounts back in June.  I have no intention of joining the Club, but it seems that we are being forced to do so.  The Vacation Guide at RCI could not explain what was going to happen since I've opted out of becoming a member of HIVC.  I was planning to keep my unit in points to be used for other vacations.  Since I've been a weeks member since 1998, it seems that it will not matter.  My RCI account shows that my membership is only valid through 4/13.  I paid the $178.00 for the buy two get one free year membership.  The RCI VC told me that I should have never received the offer via weeks.  Now, I'm really confused.  I guess this will be another phone call to HIVC tomorrow.  I am not a happy camper.



That seems strange. Are you saying that RCI basically kicked you out?  Why would they do that? Not everyone signed up for the HIVC, and my understanding is that you still own your weeks or points connected with your deed.  Also, you should still be able to trade them through RCI.

Granted, I got into this right under the deadline, so I may have missed the point you are raising.  But I don't recall reading anything that says you will be disaffiliated with RCI if you did not join HIVC.

Anyone else getting refund checks from RCI?

sandy


----------



## Sandy

jackio said:


> My link to RCI does not work well with Internet Exporer,but it works with Google chrome.



I tried to get to RCI from the site, and had the same problem. I just signed into my regular RCI account, but want to know how to do it through HIVC.  I am interested in others who have figured out.  I do not have Chrome.


----------



## roadtriper

Hajjah,  as I understand it...  those owners with weeks accounts and or RCI Points accounts will see no difference if they did NOT Join HICV.  I'm guessing the problem you are having with RCI is an RCI Problem. and has nothing to do with HI?   Maybe they did send you the offer in error and just undid it? let us know what you find out.

Sandy, I have not been able to get the RCI link to work off the HICV site since I got access to the site, I've tried both IE and Chrome.  have been in contact with folks at HICV CS and they tried a bunch of things that didn't work, and now are telling me the site is "Down for Maint."   and they will call me when it's back up.   I think that translates to...   it's broke and we don't know how to fix it just yet!  
as for the Linq Project...  I think it will be great for the neighborhood to get those empty lots developed and lit so there is a clean safe route from the Desert Club to the strip.  I think it may possibly (but I wouldn't put money on it)  breathe a little life  back into the Monorail??? as the Flamingo Station is smack dab in the middle of all this??? if CET is smart they will figure out a way to take advantage of this as it can bring folks from both ends of the strip right to their new HUB.   something like Validating parking?!  someway of crediting folks the price of their Monorail ticket if they get off at the Linq?

Having the Worlds Largest Observation wheel 550' all lit up and looming Large over our Resort  ???  Yeah, still not sure how I feel about that!  I predict the cool factor may wear off pretty quick?   time will tell!   RT


----------



## roadtriper

Sandy said:


> WOW!  Can't wait. We really are in the right place at the right time.
> 
> sandy



we were there in June and standing on the upper Level in front of Caesars looking down the Alley Way they cleared for the Linq project, you are looking right at the Desert Club and the  Meridien Condo's next door  RT

If you go to the Live cam on the (Linq) Link that was provided, and watch the Time lapse view you can see the same vantage point of which I speak, you can also watch O'Sheas Parking garage and most of O'Sheas disappear!  off to the right you get a good view of the Flamingo Timeshares and out back you see the Desert Club


----------



## hajjah

Sandy, I'm not sure what is going on.  I've always had an RCI weeks account since 1998.  When I bought the SBLV I began to pay only one fee to RCI.  That's the check that was returned to me yesterday.  I am still at a loss and did not have time to call RCI.  I will try to call today.    The last person I spoke to told me that the weeks account would eventually be closed.  I will have to call HIVC tomorrow for more clarification as well.  I had planned to sell the week if I found  a buyer.  I got it on Ebay when the resort first had those units for sale in points.  Initially I had planned to leave RCI, but then decided to keep my account open for last calls and extra vacations.  Now, I'm not so sure about this.  I really did not think that joining HIVC was a good thing for me.  I'm not interested in their resorts other than Orange Lake, but that's an easy exchange outside of high demand.  I am also sorry that I got rid of my SB Orlando two years ago.  I would have done better selling the LV instead of FL.  We had no idea that LV would be taken over by HI.  Exchanging into those houses at Summer Bay was the best ever!  I think we stayed in the houses 3 times.  That's over now since the points needed to stay there are so high.
I would still like to see what other SBLV owners are doing with their units if they are not joining HIVC.


----------



## Sandy

*Hope you can get it straight*



hajjah said:


> Sandy, I'm not sure what is going on.  ... I'm not interested in their resorts other than Orange Lake, but that's an easy exchange outside of high demand.  I am also sorry that I got rid of my SB Orlando two years ago.  I would have done better selling the LV instead of FL.  We had no idea that LV would be taken over by HI.  Exchanging into those houses at Summer Bay was the best ever!  I think we stayed in the houses 3 times.  That's over now since the points needed to stay there are so high.
> I would still like to see what other SBLV owners are doing with their units if they are not joining HIVC.



Hi Hijjah, 

I know what you mean about the houses at summer bay.  I think you and I corresponded on a way to get into these houses by being a SB owner and avoiding the 1-in-4 rule.  I was successful with your guidance on that trade. I think one time I get the houses using my weeks deposit in SB.  

Now that SB LV Desert Club is no longer affiliated with the SB in Orlando, we are no better off.  Just have to trade through RCI to get into the houses, and it is indeed a steep trade.  

But back to your original question, I think your issue is with RCI, not HICV.. I could be wrong, but since you did not join you will still be an owner at Desert Club, and capable of using your RCI points or week to stay there or to trade through RCI.

Whatever the outcome, please post here so we can know how you resolved this issue.

Take care,
sandy


----------



## Sandy

*Link to RCI takes 6-8 weeks*



jackio said:


> My link to RCI does not work well with Internet Exporer,but it works with Google chrome.



I was just told that it takes 6-8 weeks for me to see RCI directly through the HICV website link.


----------



## roadtriper

Sandy said:


> I was just told that it takes 6-8 weeks for me to see RCI directly through the HICV website link.



Sounds odd to me, the link is on the HICV Site and comes up with an ERROR msg.  I think the Reps are making it up as they go along. let me try and get an answer from the top.  RT


----------



## jackio

Sandy said:


> I was just told that it takes 6-8 weeks for me to see RCI directly through the HICV website link.



Really?  I didn't have to wait that long at all.

Anyone can get google chrome for free.  It's a free download.  I don't use it that often because I am comfortable with Internet Explorer, but I need it to access the RCI points correctly.


----------



## dwojo

roadtriper said:


> Sounds odd to me, the link is on the HICV Site and comes up with an ERROR msg.  I think the Reps are making it up as they go along. let me try and get an answer from the top.  RT


It took almost 8 weeks for RCI to be functional when I signed up with HIVC a few years ago


----------



## hajjah

Finally got an answer from RCI and HIVC.  Apparently, I should not have received the offer for the buy two, get one free weeks membership with RCI since I also have a points account.  My RCI points membership pays for the weeks.  This had nothing to do with HIVC and the previous RCI Guide should not have advised me to contact HIVC.  I am documented as not wanting to join the HIVC.  I will continue to pay my RCI membership fees to RCI Points, not via weeks.  So, the offers for discount membership fees do not apply to points members, only weeks, which I still think is unfair.  But then again, I am not paying two membership fees to RCI.  I guess I cannot complain.  My points account is fine to continue my searches.


----------



## M&JJ

I had to wait about 4 weeks before I could access the RCI site through the HIVC website.  It did eventually come through.


----------



## roadtriper

OK so I think I got an acceptable answer from a senior HICV person I met at the Annual meeting in June.     evidently it does take RCI up to 6-8 weeks to get the accounts set up on their end. and he said they are working to expidite that process.  some of the confusion with some of the service reps was that there was also other problems with the RCI link going on  so the reps saw that the system was having an issue and just assumed that was my problem. 
So, it looks like the Rep that Sandy spoke with was 100% spot on, confirmed by what other folks have reported and the confirmation from HICV Senior Mgmt,
NOW, I'm assuming it's RCI dragging their feet? as it doesnt seem like it's much more than some data input?   So I'll wait patiently!   RT


----------



## Sandy

*8 weeks now?Still no RCI access*



roadtriper said:


> OK so I think I got an acceptable answer from a senior HICV person I met at the Annual meeting in June.     evidently it does take RCI up to 6-8 weeks to get the accounts set up on their end. and he said they are working to expidite that process.  some of the confusion with some of the service reps was that there was also other problems with the RCI link going on  so the reps saw that the system was having an issue and just assumed that was my problem.
> So, it looks like the Rep that Sandy spoke with was 100% spot on, confirmed by what other folks have reported and the confirmation from HICV Senior Mgmt,
> NOW, I'm assuming it's RCI dragging their feet? as it doesnt seem like it's much more than some data input?   So I'll wait patiently!   RT



I joined HICV on the last day, June 30. Today is Aug 31.  I just tried to get onto RCI through my HIVC access point, no luck.

I still have an RCI account, so I can access RCI directly, but I just wanted to update anyone interested that it is still a "work in progress" to access through the HICV access.

sandy


----------



## roadtriper

Mine is now working as of  a couple weeks ago?  not sure if it has anything to do with all my calls/emails or it just happened?   RT


----------



## gkbiiii

*Holiday Inn, Feel the Love!!*



Sandy said:


> Ok - so most of you have by now either not joined the HIVC or joined and exploring.  I joined and I am exploring the options.  I figured that it was a cheap way to get into the HICV club, considering that other "conversion" schemes cost thousands of $$. When I saw the low cost, I thought long and hard, but then joined.
> 
> One of the things I was interested in was the option to use the Priority Club points for airfare. I know, I know, this is not the best use of points usually.  Probably correct.  But this is the same conclusion with using RCI points for airfare, so maybe I am no better off. With RCI, I was limited to the a certain percentage of my allotted points for the year.
> 
> Anyway, I finally found out how to play around with using points for airfare after speaking with a rep today.  Here it is:
> 
> Go to www.priorityclub.com  (use your priority club member number)
> - Rewards
> - Travel
> - Flights anywhere
> - - flights anywhere  (again, on the left side)
> - Search for flights
> 
> Then you can play around with flight options.  Looks like it is live, as with expedia or travelocity type websites.
> 
> Since I don't have any points in the account yet, it says something like "You don't have sufficient points, but view the possibilites..."
> 
> This gives me an idea of points values for airfares.  Of course, these change just as real-time money costs for airfares, but I thought others might like to know how to find this info.
> 
> Looks like this HIVC might work out, especially for hotel stays at places we want to visit that do not have timeshare options. Such as Charleston, SC; New York; and especially European vacatons; also for those international travellers, the resorts and hotels across the globe through IGH group look scrumptuous!
> 
> sandy




The miles transfer option Can be a _great use of points for high value First/Business International/Hawaii/Alaska travel._  The best thing about the Hotel membership, is being able *to use your timeshare points to stay in actual cities!!*

I like staying in NYC and would love to spend more time in both London & Paris.  The costs of rooms in these cities is sky high.  It is possible to bank hotel points forever, thus a "Once in a Lifetime Trip" can be in your reach.  *Luxury air, hotel, rental car, and even hotel credit.*

Also, I like that the Hotel Program has a Gift Catalog, you can use your points with, as well as many Gift Card Options.  I should note, that you can use points for Amtrak & Cruise Vacations directly with HICV.

I am thrilled my recent purchase, Snowdance, Ascutney Mountain was taken over by HICV!!!!


----------



## csxjohn

............


----------



## silentg

I have used my HICV at Orange Lake for IHG hotels. Also to trade for short stays at South Beach resort at Myrtle Beach and Cape Canaveral in Florida. We own a timeshare in Ireland and used IHG points to spend six days in Rome before our Ireland stay. Dublin has direct flights to many major cities in Europe so we plan to do this again on future trips. I had not heard about plane fares? Have you used points thru HIcV for airlines? We are going to Hawaii and if we could use points towards flights, I want to know how. Any of you who have done this, point me in the right direction? 
Silentg


----------



## gkbiiii

You can use their points to book airlines or (Better) to send to airlines millage programs to book on your own.


----------



## Sandy

gkbiiii said:


> I am thrilled my recent purchase, Snowdance, Ascutney Mountain was taken over by HICV!!!!



I am interested in the details of your purchase.  Did you already own Snowdance when it was taken over? 

When was the take over?

Did you get the good deal to join HICV HIVC for around $200 or so?

Was your purchase a resale?

Is this offer still available to buy resale at Snowdance? 

thanks!


----------



## gkbiiii

I had just bought the property with ebay (Snowdance), this year, for under $20 and with all fees paid by the seller.  Also, there was a $200 Visa gift card incentive, for the purchase.

I was not charged a fee to change over to points, I just just sent a letter allowing me to do so, for a limited time.  Now I have 96,000 points annually: though some get as high as 390,000 for three bedroom fixed weeks.


----------



## Sandy

Thanks for your reply. 

Were you previously a member of HIVC HIVC? or were you a new member?

This is a promising purchase because others may be able to get one of these weeks and add points to an existing account.


----------



## gkbiiii

I am a new member, never even thought of owning with Holiday Inn.


----------



## tschwa2

The Vermont location is one of the few locations that do not revert back the deeded week once converted.  The week was probably already in points but the seller did not know this.  When you buy at one of the resorts that do transfer as points, the points do not count toward elite status for the new owner but in general the points aren't restricted in their usage either.


----------



## gkbiiii

I should note, that I was given Gold Status with a new Holiday Inn number, for their hotel program.  I think I bought the property, right before the transfer to Holiday Inn.


----------



## tschwa2

Orange Lake took over management at Ascutney Mountain in 2009.  It seems for awhile they were maintaining 2 separate associations for points and weeks members.  By 2011 it was all Holiday Inn.  Not sure what if anything changed in the last year.


----------



## skimble

I'm a little shocked at how high the maintenance fees are.  
When Summer Bay was bought out, I thought the units were all newly refurbished, and the resort was seeded with some money that would help keep maintenance fees down.  
Does anyone know why the fees are so high?


----------



## UWSurfer

skimble said:


> I'm a little shocked at how high the maintenance fees are.
> When Summer Bay was bought out, I thought the units were all newly refurbished, and the resort was seeded with some money that would help keep maintenance fees down.
> Does anyone know why the fees are so high?



I've not received this year's bill yet.  How high is high?


----------



## skimble

UWSurfer said:


> I've not received this year's bill yet.  How high is high?



I don't have it in front of me, but it was over $1100 for 2 bd.


----------



## UWSurfer

skimble said:


> I don't have it in front of me, but it was over $1100 for 2 bd.



Wow.  Last year I paid $588 for a 2 bdrm, I sincerely hope they didn't actually double the MF fee's.    Between Summer Bay and Orange Lake My MF's have been in the mid-500's and I have our week in RCI Points.

It's been a real good deal for us, as I type this looking out over the ocean from Capistrano Surfside Inn, which we exchanged into with the RCI points from this Desert Club week.

You are referencing HI Desert Club, yes?


----------



## skimble

UWSurfer said:


> Wow.  Last year I paid $588 for a 2 bdrm, I sincerely hope they didn't actually double the MF fee's.    Between Summer Bay and Orange Lake My MF's have been in the mid-500's and I have our week in RCI Points.
> 
> It's been a real good deal for us, as I type this looking out over the ocean from Capistrano Surfside Inn, which we exchanged into with the RCI points from this Desert Club week.
> 
> You are referencing HI Desert Club, yes?



Yes, I am.  
The statement says, 
The total operating cost for a Standard (Phase I) unit in 2016 is projected to be $519 per unit week, with the total provisions for reserves projected to be $79.  The combined assessment for 2016 is $598 inclusive of real estate taxes.  
But then it says, the total operating assessment for the Signature Collection runs from *$848 for a studio suite, $918 for a 1-bedroom , $1,109 for a 2-bedroom*.


----------



## hajjah

I got my letter from Holiday Group/Desert Club a few days ago and read the same thing.  I may need to get rid of my two bedroom unit if the fees keep climbing.  How do you know if your unit is the Signature Collection?  Many of us bought our units when they first converted from weeks to points some years ago.


----------



## tschwa2

If you are enrolled in either RCI points or HICV you should be able to tell by the number of points you get.  Signature Collection is their version of Wyndham's Presidential Reserves.
Non Signature points chart


> WINTER SEASON(SILVER) Weeks 1-5, 45-52 PRIME SEASON (GOLD) Weeks 6-18 SUMMER SEASON (PLATINUM) Weeks 19-31 PEAK SEASON (DIAMOND) Weeks 32-44
> 1-Bedroom Standard 79,000   94,000   98,000   107,000
> 1-Bedroom Deluxe 83,000   99,000   103,000   113,000
> 2-Bedroom 124,000   148,000   154,000   169,000
> 2-Bedroom Lock-Off 166,000   198,000   206,000   226,000



vs the Signature collection chart


> It begins before you even arrive with a call from our concierge team to arrange for your groceries, show tickets, reservations and any other vacation needs. Upon arrival, you’ll enjoy VIP check-in before being led to your
> deluxe villa. You’re greeted by upscale luxury, superior comfort and designer décor. Enjoy bold artwork and furnishings, surround-sound entertainment and gaming system, and a stainless steel kitchen with granite countertops. Plus, personalized concierge service is just a call away to add to your Reserve experience. Bedrooms feature custom linens and plush furnishings that invite relaxation, as do the oversized spa tub, signature bath products and custom made bathrobes provided for your comfort. And when it’s time to hit the casinos, top restaurants and spectacular shows, our complimentary shuttle will deliver you right to the heart of it all!
> Luxury in the Heart of Entertainment.
> 
> WINTER SEASON(SILVER)Weeks 1-5, 45-52 PRIME SEASON(GOLD)Weeks 6-18 SUMMER SEASON(PLATINUM)Weeks 19-31 PEAK SEASON(DIAMOND)Weeks 32-44
> Signature Collection – Suite 105,000 120,000 125,000 135,000
> Signature Collection – 1-Bedroom 130,000 145,000 155,000 170,000
> Signature Collection – 2-Bedroom 195,000 220,000 230,000 250,000


----------



## UWSurfer

UWSurfer said:


> Wow.  Last year I paid $588 for a 2 bdrm, I sincerely hope they didn't actually double the MF fee's.    Between Summer Bay and Orange Lake My MF's have been in the mid-500's and I have our week in RCI Points.
> 
> It's been a real good deal for us, as I type this looking out over the ocean from Capistrano Surfside Inn, which we exchanged into with the RCI points from this Desert Club week.
> 
> You are referencing HI Desert Club, yes?



Our unit lines up in Phase 1 based on our MF fees last year, so MF still under $600.   RCI points generated from it are 62,200 spring season, straight RCI account, not HIVC.  So far it's been a good deal for us.


----------



## hajjah

I received the bill today from Orange Lake Capital Management.  I'm paying $601 for my two bedroom unit.  I must have the same spring season.  I always space bank my points with RCI.  I cannot really complain since we've gotten about 3-4 vacations from this one timeshare using the specials around 10,000 points.  Our schedule is pretty flexible.


----------



## Sandy

I believe that all units/points cost the same MF regardless of whether they are 1 or 2 bedrooms. I will check to see if I have received my bill and post. I have both a 1 and 2 bedroom, converted to HIVC HICV points.


----------



## Sandy

*I haven't gotten my bill yet*

No mail yet. I logged in, and it does not show any payments due at this time. Perhaps shortly this will appear. 

I do have a generic letter. $598 (compared to $585 last year) for either 1 or 2 bedroom unit.  I am correct, the MF are the same for any type of standard unit - either one or two bedrooms.  The Signature club has higher fees. 

I think that these MF are very reasonable, given what I have read here on TUG. 

I know I was paying much higher for other timeshares I used to own. In the range of $700+


----------



## Larry

Sandy said:


> No mail yet. I logged in, and it does not show any payments due at this time. Perhaps shortly this will appear.
> 
> I do have a generic letter. $598 (compared to $585 last year) for either 1 or 2 bedroom unit.  I am correct, the MF are the same for any type of standard unit - either one or two bedrooms.  The Signature club has higher fees.
> 
> I think that these MF are very reasonable, given what I have read here on TUG.
> 
> I know I was paying much higher for other timeshares I used to own. In the range of $700+



Got my bill today and paid on line after I had to register all over again and enter 
new password. You will need your bill as they will provide a pin number in order to register.


----------



## skimble

Are owners able to book bonus time?   Does anybody know how much they charge?


----------



## Solai marie

Is there anyone out there from summer bay who paid the $204 to join the club? If I didn't add my kids when I intially joined, is it correct that it will revert back to my original float week when it transfers to them?


----------



## jackio

Solai marie said:


> Is there anyone out there from summer bay who paid the $204 to join the club? If I didn't add my kids when I intially joined, is it correct that it will revert back to my original float week when it transfers to them?



I did. We were told that any transfer, or if we choose not to pay the club dues anymore, will result in our week reverting to the original float week.
They also told us we would not be able to deposit that week in to RCI, but I don't know if that is true.
Maybe you can add your children to the deed while you still own it, then they will still be club members when they take possession?




skimble said:


> Are owners able to book bonus time?   Does anybody know how much they charge?



I am not aware of bonus time.


----------



## Solai marie

I was going to upgrade my summer bay week over to holiday inn, but the amount they were giving me on my trade in week is lot less than what I paid summer bay.. has anyone elce had that happen?


----------



## Solai marie

Can anyone tell me if I upgrade my paid off units to hivc will I get all my real equity towards a new purchase?


----------

